# [User-Test] Cube Hyde Race 2015 Urban Bike



## Brathering (27. April 2015)

*[User-Test] Cube Hyde Race 2015 Urban Bike
Stadt-Flitzer mit optimaler Grundausstattung*

*Das Cube Hyde Race gehört zu den günstigsten Urban Bikes mit Alfine-Nabenschaltung von Shimano und hydraulischer Scheibenbremsanlage. Für das Modelljahr 2015 wurde der sportliche Stadt-Flitzer mit einem Gates Carbon Drive CDC ausgestattet, weshalb der Rahmen gegenüber dem vorherigen Modell in überarbeiteter Form zum Einsatz kommt. Zudem erhielt das Hyde Race 2015 ein neues Design sowie eine veränderte Zugführung. Wie sich die neue Version des urbanen Rades im geeigneten Terrain fährt und welche Änderungen zum Vorgänger im Detail umgesetzt wurden, soll dieser Artikel zeigen.
*
*




*​
*Einleitung*

Fahrräder für den Stadtbetrieb sind in verschieden Variationen und in allen Preissegmenten massenweise am Markt zu finden. Doch sollen die Alltagsräder heutzutage nicht mehr nur funktionell sein, sondern auch möglichst wenig Wartung benötigen und einen gewissen eleganten oder sportlichen Style sowie ein puristisches Design mitbringen. Diese Vorgaben erfüllen die sogenannten Urban Bikes, die erst seit wenigen Jahren von den Herstellern angeboten werden. Zu dieser Art von Zweirädern zählt unter anderem das Cube Hyde Race, dass alle Vorgaben erfüllt: Zu der sportlichen Geometrie gesellen sich eine cleane Optik, ein modernes Design und hochwertige Komponenten, die die Wartungsarbeiten auf ein Minimum reduzieren sollen.

*Design / Optik*

Die Rahmen- und Gabel-Form des Cube Hyde Race 2015 unterscheiden sich im Kern nicht vom Vorgänger, wodurch das elegante Erscheinungsbild erhalten bleibt. Lediglich das Design wurde modernisiert und die farbigen Akzente anders implementiert: Cube setzt beim Hyde Race 2015 erneut auf eine matt-schwarze Grundlackierung, die mit glänzenden Segmenten in derselben Farbe ergänzt wurde. Außerdem ist nun der vordere Teil des Schaltzuges durch eine blaue Variante ersetzt und an der Gabel- sowie Sitzstrebe befinden sich ebenfalls passende Farbelemente. Anders als beim Vorgängermodell wurde das beidseitige Hersteller-Logo am Unterrohr nicht mehr als einfacher, glänzender Lack-Schriftzug, sondern als Relief implementiert. Durch all diese Änderungen erhält das Bike eine schlichte, aber dennoch moderne und edle Optik, die trotzdem wenig aufdringlich wirkt.







 

 

 

 

​
*Verarbeitung*

Hinsichtlich der Verarbeitung bewegt sich das Hyde Race 2015 auf einem ordentlichen Niveau. Der Lack wurde überall gleichmäßig und deckend aufgetragen. An keiner Stelle sind auffällige Einschlüsse oder Kratzer ab Werk zu finden. Auch die Schweißnähte hat der Hersteller sauber verarbeitet. Die Verbundstellen an Ober- und Unterrohr wurden sogar plan geschliffen. Weiteren Schutz vor Steinschlägen oder anderen mechanischen Beanspruchungen, bieten die Schutzaufkleber an Unterrohr und Kettenstrebe. Am Sitzrohr fehlt allerdings ein solcher Protektor. Gerade an dieser Stelle, würde sich der Schutz anbieten.

Die Züge und Leitungen weisen eine angemessene Länge auf und sind adäquat angebracht. Lediglich die vordere Bremsleitung hätte über eine zusätzliche Halterung an der Gabel fixiert werden können, denn das entsprechende Bohrloch samt Gewinde ist vorhanden.



 

 

 

 

​
*Ausstattung

Rahmen*

Laut Cube setzt sich der Aluminium-Rahmen des Hyde Race 2015 aus zweifach-konifizierten Rohren zusammen und wurde für den Riemenantrieb sehr verwindungssteif konzipiert. Zusätzlich sind zum Vorgängermodell einige Änderungen am Hinterbau umgesetzt worden, um das neue Antriebssystem realisieren zu können. So verfügt der Rahmen nun über das sogenannte „Split&Slide Dropout“. Hinter der Bezeichnung verbergen sich Ausfallenden an Achsplatten, die sich über jeweils zwei Schrauben lösen und verschieben lassen. Damit kann die Riemenspannung angepasst werden. Eine zusätzliche Justier-Schraube hilft bei der genauen Einstellung. Außerdem ist eine zusätzliche Verschraubung am Übergang von der Ketten- zur Sitzstrebe angebracht, um den Riemen zu installieren oder bei einer Beschädigung zu wechseln. Der Rahmen des Vorjahresmodells kam ohne diese speziellen Ausfallenden aus und war zudem mit einem Exzentertretlager versehen. Letzteres ist am neuen Hyde Race nicht mehr zu finden.

Die Leitungsführung wurde gegenüber dem Vorgänger ebenfalls geändert. So verläuft der Schaltzug nun links am Unterrohr in den Rahmen über. Genauso wurde die Positionierung der Leitung der Hinterradbremse geändert: Selbige befindet sich nicht mehr am Ober- sondern am Unterrohr.



 

 

 

 

​
*Cockpit*

Die Basis des Cockpits bildet ein flacher Lenker mit einer Länge von 660 Millimetern. Das „Flat Race Bar“-Modell trägt an jeder Seite zwei relativ ergonomisch geformte Griffe, die beide mit einem Lock-Ring befestigt sind. Ansonsten befinden sich die Hebel der Brems- und Schaltanlage am Lenker. Cube verbindet selbigen mit einem 31,8-Millimeter-Vorbau aus dem Hause Syntace. Bereits oben im Text erwähnt, wurde die blaue Zughülle, die vom Schalthebel oben in das Oberrohr übergeht. Damit setzt Cube einen markanten Farbakzent.







 

 

 

 

​
*Sitzbereich*

Beim Sattel greift Cube auf ein Fabrikat von SDG mit der Bezeichnung „Rock City“ zurück. Der Sitz zeichnet sich durch seine sportliche Formgebung aus, ist mit synthetischem Obermaterial bezogen und verfügt über eine Nylon-Sitzschale sowie CroMo-Stahl-Streben. Als Designelement sind am Ende der Sitzfläche farbige Nieten eingepresst. Damit kommt der Sattel auf ein Gewicht von 325 Gramm. Befestigt ist der SDG Rock City an einer Stütze aus dem Cube-eigenen Zubehör. Die Klemmung übernimmt ebenfalls ein gebrandetes Fabrikat.




*Antrieb*

Der wohl wichtigste Teil des Cube Hyde Race 2015 dürfte der neue Antriebsbereich sein, denn beim Ableger aus dem Vorjahr, kam eine konventionelle Kette und die ältere Version der Shimano Alfine 8-Gang zum Einsatz. Letztere wurde gegen das aktuellere Modell mit der Produktbezeichnung „SG-S7000-8“ getauscht, die zwar ebenfalls eine Übersetzungsbandbreite von 307 Prozent liefert, allerdings eine umgekehrte Schaltreihenfolge aufweist. Bei entspanntem Bowdenzug ist nun der achte Gang eingelegt. Vorteil der neuen Variante sollen laut Shimano leichtere beziehungsweise präzisere Gangwechsel und eine Schaltfolge wie bei konventionellen Schaltungen sein. Ergo lässt sich mit dem Daumen hoch- und mit dem Zeigefinger herunterschalten. Auch der Gangwechsel unter Last soll besser funktionieren.




Die Kette wurde beim Hyde Race 2015 gegen einen Gates Carbon Drive CDC Mudport getauscht. Verbaut ist ein schwarzer Riemen mit 113 Zähnen und einer Länge von 1.243 Millimetern. Im Falle des angedachten Einsatzbereiches bringt der Gates Carbon Drive theoretisch viele Vorteile mit sich: Der Riemenantrieb soll die neuste Version des Cube Urban Bikes noch ein Stück wartungsärmer und den Lauf des Rades ruhiger gestalten. Gerade an einem Stadtrad scheint dies die beste Lösung zu sein, denn eine regelmäßig notwendige Schmierung und das damit einhergehende Verschmutzen der Kleidung entfallen. Außerdem wird ein ständiges Nachspannen unnötig, denn der Riemen mit Carbon-Fasern soll sich nicht merklich längen.







 

 

 

 

​
Die Nabenscheibe ist mit 24, die Kurbelscheibe mit 46 Zähnen ausgestattet, wodurch das Hyde Race im Zusammenspiel mit der Alfine 8-Gang eine Übersetzung von 1 : 3,10 erreicht. Dieses Verhältnis dürfte im Stadtverkehr ausreichen und auch genügend Spielraum für bergige Strecken lassen. Bei einer Trittfrequenz von 80 Umdrehungen pro Minute sind theoretisch 33 bis 34 Kilometer pro Stunde zu erreichen. Die Entfaltung dieser Antriebskonstellation liegt laut Ritzelrechner zwischen 2,25 und 6,90 Metern.

*Kurbelgarnitur*

Truvativ liefert die geschmiedeten, 17 Zentimeter langen Kurbeln für das Cube Hyde Race 2015. Selbige sind an einem BB-Power-Spline-Lager desselben Herstellers montiert, dass mit hochwertigen, abgedichteten Industrielagern bestückt ist und laut diversen Bewertungen im Netz eine ordentliche Haltbarkeit aufweist.




Ausgeliefert wird das Hyde Race mit sehr einfachen Pedalen, die allerdings nicht zum ansonsten stimmigen Gesamtbild des Bikes passen und direkt gegen höherwertige Varianten getauscht werden sollten. Zu empfehlen sind rutschfeste Plattformpedale, um in der Stadt immer schnell auf Touren zu kommen.




*Laufräder*

Das Cube Hyde Race 2015 ist mit einem Laufradsatz ausgerüstet, der sich aus Bauteilen verschiedener Manufakturen zusammensetzen. Die Alu-Hohlkammer-Felgen stammen aus dem Hause Schürmann und entspringen der Euroline-Serie. Beide Naben kommen hingegen von Shimano: Im Hinterrad sitzt wie bereits erwähnt die Alfine SG-S7000 8-Gang und das Vorderrad wurde mit dem Deore-Modell „HB-M615“ bestückt. Letzteres verfügt über Schrägkugel-Konuslager mit Schleifdichtung, was eine lange Haltbarkeit gewährleisten dürfte. Die Verbindung zwischen Nabe und Felge wird über zwei Millimeter dicke Speichen von DT Swiss realisiert.







 

 

 

 

​
Cube entscheidet sich im Falle des Hyde Race 2015 für Road-Cruiser-Reifen von Schwalbe im Format 42 x 622 (28 Zoll), die dank K-Guard bereits mit einem einfachen Pannenschutz ausgestattet sind. Letzterer ist zwingend notwendig, um die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Platten deutlich zu minimieren, da ein Wechsel des Mantels aufgrund der Nabenschaltung und des Riemens relativ aufwändig ausfällt.

*Bremssystem*

Ein hydraulisches 2-Kolben-Bremsensystem aus dem Einsteiger-Segment von Shimano sorgt für die nötige Verzögerung des Hyde Race 2015. Die Wahl fiel auf die BR-M355 mit zwei Rotoren im 160-Millimeter-Format. Laut Hersteller sind Resin-Beläge in den Sätteln verbaut.




Aufgrund des überarbeiteten Hinterbaus, ist die rückwärtige Bremse nicht mehr an der Sitzstrebe befestigt, sondern wurde an die Unterstrebe beziehungsweise die linke Achsplatte versetzt. Dafür erfolgt die Führung der Leitung vom Ober-, nun über das Unterrohr.




*Gewicht*

Laut Hersteller bringt das Cube Hyde Race mit der aufgeführten Ausstattung 12,3 Kilogramm auf die Waage. Allein die Alfine-Nabe bringt bereits knapp 1.700 Gramm in das Gesamtgewicht ein.

*Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten*

Der Rahmen des Hyde Race wurde von Cube so gestaltet, dass sich das Urban Bike ganz einfach alltagstauglich umbauen lässt. Dazu ist das Rad mit zahlreichen Bohrungen versehen, mit deren Hilfe Schutzbleche, ein Gepäckträger und ein Ständer montiert werden können. Natürlich ist die Installation eines Rahmenschlosses ebenso möglich. Sogar ein Lowrider-Gepäckträger dürfte an die Gabel passen. Mit all diesen Optionen kann das Cube Hyde Race zum vollwertigen, sportlichen Touren-Bike aufgebaut werden.

*Geometrie*

Bereits beim ersten Blick auf das neue Urban Bike von Cube wird klar, dass sich der Hersteller für eine sehr sportliche Sitzposition entschieden hat. Der Fahrer sitzt weit nach vorne gebeugt auf dem Rad, allerdings nicht übermäßig. Der Lenkwinkel liegt je nach Rahmengröße bei 70 bis 72 Grad und der Radstand bei etwas über einem Meter, wodurch ein gutes Verhältnis von Geradeauslauf zu Agilität gegeben sein dürfte.Die folgende Tabelle zeigt alle Details der verschiedenen Rahmengrößen:




*Praxis/Fahreigenschaften*

Von der grauen Theorie zur Praxis: Mit 1,84 Meter Körpergröße und einer Schritthöhe von rund 81 Zentimetern fiel die Wahl auf das Hyde Race 2015 mit einer Rahmengröße von 54 Zentimetern. Direkt nach dem Aufsteigen auf das Bike, war die enorm sportliche Sitzposition präsent, die sich allerdings bereits nach wenigen Metern recht gut anfühlte und zum aktiven Fahren animierte. Während der kurzen Eingewöhnungsphase fällt der enorm ruhige Lauf des Hyde Race auf, was dem Riemenantrieb und der Nabenschaltung geschuldet ist. Beides arbeitet flüsterleise und mit sehr geringem Widerstand. Deswegen lässt sich das Bike auch wirklich schnell beschleunigen und die  Kilometer in kürzester Zeit abspulen.



 

 

 

 

​
Doch eine kurze Probefahrt reicht nicht aus, um das Bike am Ende wirklich bewerten zu können. Deswegen gestaltete sich der praktische Test etwas umfangreicher: Knapp 400 Kilometer wurde das Hyde Race 2015 für diesen Test bei allen Witterungslagen in und um Hamburg bewegt. Dabei musste sich das Urban Bike täglich durch den harten Berufsverkehr schlagen und wurde dementsprechend wenig geschont. Hecktische Fahrmanöver, Gedränge auf dem Radweg, plötzliche Schaltvorgänge und hohe Bordsteinkanten waren an der Tagesordnung. Hinzukamen verschmutze Strecken, die mit Glassplittern, dornigen Sträucherüberresten und feinem Sand gespickt waren. Die dabei gesammelten Fahreindrücke sprechen trotz kleiner Mängel ganz klar für die Konfiguration und das Hyde Race an sich.

Die neue Alfine SG-S7000 nahm nach einer sauberen Justierung die Gänge optimal an und ließ sich problemlos unter (geringer) Last schalten – und das über den gesamten Testzeitraum. Lediglich nach den ersten 100 Kilometern war eine kleine Nachstellung wegen der Zuglängung nötig. Über den Einstellmechanismus am Schalthebel, kann selbst ein ungeübter Nutzer die beiden gelben Kennlinien an der Alfine-Nabe einfach aufeinander ausrichten.

Die von Cube gewählte Übersetzung mit 24 und 46 Zähnen reicht für den Stadtbetrieb vollkommen aus, ermöglicht Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 30 Kilometern pro Stunde und hält Spielraum für größere Steigungen bereit. Im Flachland dürfte dem ein oder anderen ein etwas höheres Übersetzungsverhältnis fehlen, denn der siebte oder achte Gang ist oftmals beim normalen Fahren gewählt. Hierzu sollte Cube die Nabenscheibe wenigstens gegen ein Modell mit 22 Zähnen tauschen. Eine größere Kurbelscheibe ist bauartbedingt nicht unterzubringen, da das ab Werk installierte Modell bereits sehr nah am Rahmen läuft.

Beim Fahren mit dem Gates Carbon Drive CDC wirkt es so, als ob der Antritt minimal elastisch und nicht so linear wie mit Kette ausfällt. Dennoch vermittelt der Riemen selbst ein gutes Fahrgefühl und steht einer Kette an diesem Bike in nichts nach. Im Gegenteil: Der Gates Carbon Drive sorgt dafür, dass eine Schmierung entfällt. Gerade im Norden ist eine Kette ohne Schutz auch bei geringem Fettüberschuss schnell mit Sand beschmutzt und fängt nach wenigen Kilometern an zu knirschen. Ein höherer Verschleiß ist die Folge. Beim Riemen lässt sich etwaiger Staub, Sand und Dreck einfach mit dem Wasserschlauch abspritzen, ohne, dass wieder Nachgefettet werden muss. Auch arbeitet der Gates Carbon Drive CDC bei starkem Regen und bei einer langen Fahrt auf einem matschigen Feldweg absolut zuverlässig. Ein Überspringen oder ein Verlaufen des Carbon Drives war zu keiner Zeit festzustellen. Dies verdeutlicht aber ebenso, dass der Rahmen sehr steif konstruiert ist.

Auch die BR-M355-Bremsanlage ist für ein Stadtbike mehr als ausreichend: Gleichzeitig betätigt, kommt das Hyde Race zügig zum stehen - auch in Notsituationen. Dabei ist die Bremswirkung gut zu dosieren, sodass ein kritisches Bremsmanöver nicht gleich zum Sturz führt oder den Fahrer über den Lenker befördert. Eingefleischten Stadtfahrern könnte die Bremse aber sicherlich mehr Biss haben.

Im Stadtverkehr lässt sich das Hyde Race gut bewegen, rollt auf den Schwalbe-Reifen ohne großen Widerstand und ist dank des breiten Lenkers auch agil zu steuern. Lediglich der Sattel könnte manch einem zu hart sein und auf Dauer unangenehm drücken, gerade in Anbetracht der fehlenden Federung. Nach einer gewissen Gewöhnungszeit ist der SDG Rock City aber dennoch eine akzeptable Wahl. Wer es weniger sportlich und bequemer mag, sollte einen Sattelwechsel direkt beim Kauf mit einplanen.







 

 

 

 

​
Alles in allem verkraftetet das Hyde Race die 400 Kilometer Testfahrt ohne erwähnenswerte Probleme oder eine Reifenpanne. Nur die günstigen Pedale, die zum Lieferumfang gehören, gaben nach rund 250 Kilometern ein unangenehmes Knacken von sich und wurden gegen hochwertige Plattformmodelle getauscht. Auch der Mattlack zieht Staub enorm an, weshalb das Bike bereits nach wenigen Kilometern gereinigt werden sollte. Allerdings ist hierzu ein Lappen zu empfehlen, denn Wassertropfen hinterlassen wiederum unschöne, glänzende Flecken auf dem Rahmen. Gleiches gilt auch für fettige oder ölige Substanzen.

*Fazit*

Das Hyde Race 2015 überzeugt im Alltagstest und in Anbetracht der unverbindlichen Preisempfehlung von 899 Euro vollends. Dank Alfine-8-Gang-Nabenschaltung und Gates-Riemenantrieb, konnte Cube ein nicht nur wartungsarmes, sondern auch agiles Urban Bike kreieren, wobei das gewählte Übersetzungsverhältnis einigen nicht ausreichen dürfte. Die weiteren Komponenten wurden ebenfalls sorgfältig ausgewählt und versprechen eine ordentliche Haltbarkeit des gesamten Rades. Wer also über die kleinen Schwächen wie die Pedalen, den schmutzempfindlichen Mattlack sowie den weniger bequemen Sattel hinwegsieht, erhält ein wirklich empfehlenswertes und sportliches Urban Bike für den täglichen „Kampf“ in der Stadt. Das Hyde Race 2015 bildet damit die perfekte Grundlage für ein stabiles Alltagsrad, das mit dem richtigen Equipment bei allen Wetterverhältnissen gefahren werden kann.

Aufgrund des positiven Auftritts, kann dem Hyde Race 2015 eine klare Kaufempfehlung ausgesprochen werden.

Alternative

Wer ein Urban Bike wie das Hyde Race sucht, allerdings Oberklasse-Komponenten bevorzugt, ist mit dem Cube Editor auf Basis desselben Rahmens gut beraten. Das Rad bietet eine Alfine 11-Gang-Schaltung, eine SLX-Frontnabe, den Gates CDX-Centertrack-Riemen, das Shimano KS-700-Bremssystem und ein besseres Innenlager. Hinzukommen Crankbrothers-Bauteile und Schwalbe-Reifen mit hohem Maß an Pannensicherheit. Damit wiegt das Editor nur 11,5 Kilogramm, kostet aber mit 1.499 Euro satte 600 Euro mehr als das Hyde Race.

*Über Cube*

Cube ist eine Fahrradmarke der Pending System GmbH & Co. KG, aus Waldershof in Bayern. Die Firma Cube wurde 1993 von dem damaligen Studenten Marcus Pürner auf einer Fläche von nur 50 Quadratmetern in der Möbelfabrik seines Vaters in Waldershof, Nordbayern gegründet. Heute hat Cube den Hauptsitz immer noch in Waldershof und inzwischen eine Produktionsfläche von 20.000 Quadratmetern. Mittlerweile verkauft Cube Fahrräder weltweit in über 50 Länder, darunter viele Staaten in Europa und Asien.(Quelle: Wikipedia)

*An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich für die Bereitstellung des Testrades bei Cube bedanken!*​


----------



## MucPaul (29. April 2015)

Da ich auch seit Jahren ein CDC Riemen Rad fahre, vielleicht ein paar Anmerkungen dazu:

Das Cube Hyde ist ein reines Sommer Fahrrad für blauen Himmel.

Auch wenn der CDC Riemen praktisch schmutzfrei sein soll, bekommt er doch vom Vorderrad Dreck ab auf der Aussenseite. Und genau dieser Dreck endet dann am Hosenbein. Mein Radl hat von Curana ein schickes, schlankes  Schutzblech aus Aluminium extra für Gates Antriebe.

Für den Alltag braucht man auf jeden Fall vorne und hinten Schutzbleche, denn auch wenn man morgens bei blauem Himmel in die Firma radelt, ziehen nachmittags Regenwolken auf und man radelt im Regen oder regennasser Straße nach Hause. Der Anzug ist dann ruiniert.

Auf dem Bild erkennt man die billigere, geschlossene 24Z Ritzelnabe. Bei hartem Schnee im Winter und bei Matsch im Sommer kann dort der Dreck nicht rausfallen. Entweder läuft dann der Riemen ab (im Winter mir passiert) oder der Matsch knirscht dann kräftig und permanent (im Sommer mir passiert). Man muss dann anhalten und mit einer Wasserflasche Riemen und Ritzel säubern, weil ansonsten kleine Steinchen den teuren Riemen beschädigen!
Trek/Diamant hat nachträglich alle hinteren Ritzel gegen das Modell mit offenen Mudports getauscht, also identisch zum offenen Riemenblatt vorne. Dann gibt's das große Problem nicht mehr. Warum Cube das nicht macht, ist ein Rätsel. Nur wegen der paar Euro Ersparnis??!

Ferner stellt sich die Frage, wie der Rahmen bei hartem Winter reagiert. Alu zieht sich stark zusammen bei Kälte und der Verschuss ist aus Stahl. Bei Kälte verzieht sich das evtl. 
Bei -10°C hatte ich beim Trek große Probleme und der Riemen war nicht vernünftig nutzbar. Lief dauernd auf die Alfine hoch und bekam Beschädigungen an einer Seite, mit lautem Schnarren beim Fahren.
Nach 20 Minuten in der warmen Tiefgarage ware wieder alles einwandfrei und justiert. Ein großes Ärgernis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrodactil (29. April 2015)

x


----------



## Sentilo (29. April 2015)

Dank #1 an den Brathering – sehr detailliert, nachvollziehbar und fair beschrieben. Guter User-Test, gern mehr davon  

Dank #2 an MucPaul für die weiteren Aspekte aus der Praxis. Gut zu wissen


----------



## Pyrodactil (29. April 2015)

x


----------



## Brathering (29. April 2015)

Vielen dank für euer ausführliches Feedback!

Ich habe versucht, meine gesammelten Eindrücke so objektiv wie möglich wiederzugeben. Das Bike geht allerdings wieder zurück zu Cube und war nur für den Test bei mir. Ich möchte mich nicht an Fahrrädern bereichern, sondern der Community einen Mehrwert durch die Artikel liefern.

@MucPaul:

Das Bike wurde bei Temperaturen von 2 bis 20 Grad Celsius bewegt. Daher kann ich nichts zum Verhalten bei Minusgraden schreiben. Zudem kann ich dann solche etwaige Szenarien, auch nicht bewerten. Aber auf einem matschigen Feldweg hatte ich mit dem Riemen keine Probleme. Eventuell, weil das Rad keine Unmengen Dreck aufgenommen hat.

Zur offenen Nabenscheibe: Ich denke, Cube greift auf die geschlossenen Version zurück, weil der Riemen bei der aktuellen Anbauposition der Scheibe sonst Dreck zwischen die Nabenscheibe und die Nabe selbst presst und damit auch Steine eingeklemmt werden könnten. Auf Dauer dürfte das weder Nabe noch den Lagern gut bekommen. 

Bei dem Thema "Ausstattung für den alltäglichen Betrieb" hast du recht. Ohne Schutzbleche sollte man das Rad bei Regen Zuhause stehen lassen. Das werde ich auch noch im Artikel ergänzen. Die passenden Mudguards von Cube sind bereits montiert. Einen Riemenschutz habe ich nicht benötigt, da ich das Rad öfter im Garten mit dem Schlauch schnell abgespritzt habe, was aufgrund des Riemens und der gekapselten Nabe problemlos möglich ist.

@Pyrodactil:



> Ketten(Riemen)strebe bekanntlich nur bis max. 46 T ausgelegt. Nicht nur BMC Alpenchallenge AC01, sondern selbst beim Kettler City Bike ist die Strebe sinnvoller in Z-Form konstruiert worden, das größere Riemenscheiben problemlos möglich sind. & ob ne Übersetzung von 46 zu 22 bei ner Alfine 8-fach ausreichen wird werde ich noch testen.



Ich würde behaupten, dass die Meisten mit der Übersetzungskonfig des Hyde Race gut zurechtkommen und in Anbetracht des Preises Abstriche bei den möglichen Optionen diesbezüglich hinnehmen. Cube möchte sicherlich auch noch eine Abgrenzung zum Editor schaffen, damit das Oberklasse-Modell auch physische Vorteile wie eben die breitere Übersetzung durch die 11-Gang-Alfine. 

Eine offene Zugverlegung über eine Kunststoffführung unter dem Tretlagerrohr kenne ich noch von meinem MTB Giant Coldrock Anno 1989, & ist definitiv nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Unabhängig davon das ich ein Fan von durchgehenden Zugaußenhüllen bin.[/QUOTE]

Sicherlich hatte man das ab Werk besser lösen können, aber im angedachten Stadtbetrieb sollte das keinerlei gravierenden Nachteile mitsichbringen. Eventuell verschleisst der Zug an der Stelle schneller.



> Das größte Qualitätsmanko haben die Schürmann Euroline Felgen, fühlbarer Felgenstoß & einen Seiten & Höhenschlag nach 30 km Asphalt. Ob die Laufräder nach dem einspeichen nicht korrekt abgedrückt worden sind kann ich nicht sagen.



Vielleicht hast du ein Montagsmodell erwischt? Hab die Felgen nochmal kontrolliert. Einen Höhenschlag konnte ich nicht feststellen, obwohl ich nicht der leichteste Fahrer bin und auch einige Bordsteinkanten mitgenommen habe.



> Es werden bei allen Rahmengrößen 170mm Truvativ 400 Kurbeln verschraubt, obwohl diese Länge für Personen von 170 bis 176cm ausgelegt ist. Ich brauche aber bei 187cm 175-180er.



Längere Kurbeln würden am Hyde Race meiner Meinung nach dazu führen, dass die Pedale schon bei geringer Schräglage des Bikes (bspw. beim aktiven Kurvenfahren) den Boden berühren. Die aktuelle Konfig ist gerade noch OK. Mit meiner Schrittlänge sind die aktuellen Kurbeln noch passend.  



> & zu guter Letzt sind noch falsche Reifen draufgezogen worden, Schwalbe CX Comp mit Stollenprofil für die City ;-P



Bei deinem sind die CX Comp dran? Am Testbike stecken Road Cruiser und so wird das 2015er-Modell laut Cube ausgeliefert.


----------



## MucPaul (29. April 2015)

Also offene Zugführung mag zwar uralt sein, aber an meinem Stumpjumper Bj 1994 funktioniert sie schon seit 20 Jahren völlig harmlos und leicht.
Im Gegensatz zu komplett geschlossenen Zugführungen, die ich an mehreren meiner Trekkingbikes hatte. Dort taucht nach gewisser Zeit das Problem auf, daß die Reibung aufgrund von verharztem Fett dermaßen groß wird, dass Bremsen nicht mehr gescheit funktionieren. Und bei Ölen muss man ständig nachölen. Ich habe das etliche Jahre lang gemacht und letztendlich eine Lösung gefunden: Magura Hydraulik.

Das Mudport Ritzel ist recht neu. Wie meinst Du das mit dem Dreck, der da nach Innen gedrückt wird? Der muss doch irgendwo wieder raus, oder?
Schau mal auf die Gates Webseite, dort haben sie die Ritzel aufgelistet.


----------



## Pyrodactil (29. April 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Also offene Zugführung mag zwar uralt sein, aber an meinem Stumpjumper Bj 1994 funktioniert sie schon seit 20 Jahren völlig harmlos und leicht.
> Im Gegensatz zu komplett geschlossenen Zugführungen, die ich an mehreren meiner Trekkingbikes hatte. Dort taucht nach gewisser Zeit das Problem auf, daß die Reibung aufgrund von verharztem Fett dermaßen groß wird, dass Bremsen nicht mehr gescheit funktionieren. Und bei Ölen muss man ständig nachölen. Ich habe das etliche Jahre lang gemacht und letztendlich eine Lösung gefunden: Magura Hydraulik.
> 
> Das Mudport Ritzel ist recht neu. Wie meinst Du das mit dem Dreck, der da nach Innen gedrückt wird? Der muss doch irgendwo wieder raus, oder?
> Schau mal auf die Gates Webseite, dort haben sie die Ritzel aufgelistet.



Seilzüge fetten war ganz früher & ist seit der Tefloninnenhülse tabu. Irgendwann reibt sich der Seilzug mit Dreck schön in die Führung ein.
Ja hast recht mit dem offenen Ritzel, gibt's leider nur mit min 24 T


----------



## Brathering (29. April 2015)

So, wie die Nabenscheibe am aktuellen Hyde Race angebracht ist, würde der Dreck, den der Riemen mitbringt, bei der offenen Version auch zwischen Scheibe und Nabe gelangen.


----------



## Pyrodactil (29. April 2015)

Dann nochmals Danke für Deinen umfangreichen Gratisbericht.
Für mich sind die 600€ Aufpreis für 1Kg weniger & der 11fach nicht gerechtfertigt. Unabhängig davon das ich die 11-fach nicht brauche & im Flachland nur am schalten wäre um zwei Gänge zu überspringen.
Die Rahmen sind bekanntlich absolut identisch, nur wurde er mit der möglichen 46 T zu 22 T, egal ob CDC oder CDX Garnitur, für die 11-fach ausgelegt. Obwohl die letzten Gänge im Gegensatz zu 8-fach extrem lang Übersetzt sind: 10ter=1:3,95=42,3km/h & 11ter=1:4,5=48,2km/h bei 80 U/min.
Ich finds einfach traurig das mit der 8fach bei möglichen 1:3,38 = 36 km/h ende ist. (mitm 24 T 1:3,1)

Ach ja, & 175er Kurbeln fahre ich schon immer, selbst auf 26" Rädern. Man ist es gewohnt in scharfen Kurven das Pedal zu heben.


----------



## Pyrodactil (29. April 2015)

x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (29. April 2015)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> ÄH, wie ich sehe wurde Dein Ritzel falsch herum montiert.
> So ists korrekt:Anhang anzeigen 382189



Nö, das schwarze Ritzel ist schon richtig drauf. Meins auf'm Diamant ist auch so montiert. Wie ich sehe, hat er aber schon das neue, halboffene schwarze Ritzel. Mein schwarzes ist noch komplett zu, wo der Dreck/Schnee nicht durchfallen kann.

Das silberne ist ja ein Alfine IGH 3.3 Ritzel.
@Pyrodactil Wenn 36 km/h bei 80 Umin zu wenig ist, dann trete doch einfach schneller! 
80 Umin ist ja auch schnarchlangsam. Die Rennradler treten mit 90-110. Ich trete mittlerweile auch mit 90, und das stundenlang. Muss man nur etwas üben.


----------



## Pyrodactil (29. April 2015)

x


----------



## MucPaul (29. April 2015)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht Dich, & das silberne Ritzel ist ein IGH 5,5 auf der Alfine & kein 3er für Nexus, habe ich Dir aber schon mal erklärt. Das SureFit Ritzel ist definitiv falschrum montiert, Schrift mit Steg muss nach außen.
> & 80U/min ist meine normale Trittfrequenz, & mehr nur bergab wenn nötig. & üben muss ich schon gar nicht, bike lange genug. & wenn Du mit ner Biergartenübersetzung klar kommst, dann soll es so sein.



Oh, I see... 
Du machst da einen strategischen Fehler: bergab lasse ich es einfach rollen und da passt es, egal welcher Gang eingelegt ist. Bin da oft weit über 36 km/h 

Aber 36 km/h in der Ebene ist schon mehr als sportlich. Ich glaube nicht, dass Du das längere Zeit am Rad durchhältst. 30 km/h am Rennrad ist schon ein ziemlich guter Dauerwert.


----------



## Pyrodactil (29. April 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Oh, I see...
> Du machst da einen strategischen Fehler: bergab lasse ich es einfach rollen und da passt es, egal welcher Gang eingelegt ist. Bin da oft weit über 36 km/h
> 
> Aber 36 km/h in der Ebene ist schon mehr als sportlich. Ich glaube nicht, dass Du das längere Zeit am Rad durchhältst. 30 km/h am Rennrad ist schon ein ziemlich guter Dauerwert.


Meine Vmax lag in Italien bei 82km/h. Gehört aber alles nicht zum Thema. Egal, mir wird's hier zu bunt, bin raus.


----------



## MucPaul (29. April 2015)

Brathering schrieb:


> So, wie die Nabenscheibe am aktuellen Hyde Race angebracht ist, würde der Dreck, den der Riemen mitbringt, bei der offenen Version auch zwischen Scheibe und Nabe gelangen.



Im Prinzip hast Du Recht, dass der Dreck nicht raus kann. Aber das neue CDX ist ja genauso aufgebaut und es soll bei Matsch noch viel unempfindlicher sein als CDC. Da erstaunt es mich schon, dass im Prinzip der Dreck in die Lager reingepresst wird.
Nächste Woche kommt mein offenes CDC Ritzel und beim Montieren schaue ich mir das mal genauer an.


----------



## Brathering (30. April 2015)

Habe bei Cube wegen der Montage-Richtung der Nabenscheibe nachgefragt und folgendes Feedback erhalten:

An dem von mir gezeigten Testbike ist das Ritzel richtig herum verbaut. Bei den ersten ausgelieferten Hyde Race 2015 ist es quasi "falsch" angebracht, da die Anleitung von Gates nicht ganz klar interpretiert wurde. Laut Cube sollte es bei keiner Montagerichtung technische Probleme geben, solange der Hinterbau ausgerichtet ist und der Riemen gerade läuft.

Wer die Riemenscheibe gedreht haben möchte, kann laut Cube gerne seinen Händler kontaktieren. Dieser eröffnet dann ein Service-Ticket und kümmert sich um die Änderung der Montageausrichtung.

Edit:

@MucPaul:

Bin gespannt auf den Umbau und das Ergebnis!


Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrodactil (30. April 2015)

x


----------



## clemsi (30. April 2015)

Hat jemand das normale Cube Hyde oder ist das mal Probe gefahren? Ich brauche dieses Riemendings nicht wirklich und würde den 3fach Antrieb evtl einfach  zurechtstutzen (1x9)- sofern ich eine Kombi finde, mit der ich noch den Hügel zu meinem Häuschen hoch komme. Wieso: kein Umwerfer -> weniger teile, weniger Stress.
Von der Ausstattung (bis auf den Antrieb natürlich) sind die beiden (Race und dieses) sich ja sehr ähnlich. Das Race wird mit 12,3, das normale Hyde mit 12,6kg angegeben. Können 3fach (mit Umwerfer, Zug und Schalthebel) wirklich mehr wiegen als 1x mit Nabenschaltung (sofern sonst mehr oder weniger Baugleich)?

edit: klar, Schaltwerk fällt beim Race auch weg...

 Hat da jemand genaue Zahlen oder kann das iwie verifizieren? Ich wollte eigentlich an die 10/11kg hin....


----------



## MucPaul (30. April 2015)

Brathering schrieb:


> Habe bei Cube wegen der Montage-Richtung der Nabenscheibe nachgefragt und folgendes Feedback erhalten:
> 
> An dem von mir gezeigten Testbike ist das Ritzel richtig herum verbaut. Bei den ersten ausgelieferten Hyde Race 2015 ist es quasi "falsch" angebracht, da die Anleitung von Gates nicht ganz klar interpretiert wurde. Laut Cube sollte es bei keiner Montagerichtung technische Probleme geben, solange der Hinterbau ausgerichtet ist und der Riemen gerade läuft.
> 
> ...



Es ist auf jeden Fall besser, wenn das Ritzel "richtig" rum montiert ist, sprich, die offene Seite nach aussen. Dem Riemen ist es völlig egal, wie das Ritzel montiert ist.
Jedoch ist mir aus Unachtsamkeit mal der Flachspanngurt vom Gepäckträger hinten in die "Kette" geraten und hat sich mehrmals komplett um das Ritzel der Nexus gewickelt, wobei der Riemen dann seitlich raus ist.
Nachdem ich zuhause dann das Hinterrad abgenommen hatte, konnte ich ohne Probleme alles wieder zusammensetzen. Wäre die geschlossene Seite aussen, wäre der Riemen gefangen gewesen und mit Sicherheit an-/gerissen. So ist jedoch absolut nichts passiert. Das gleiche wäre auch der Fall mit einem Stöckchen, was sich verheddert.

Zum Testbericht von @Brathering : 
Hast Du den Test irgendwo aus der Trekkingbike oder Velomotion abgetippt? Oder bist Du derjenige, der die Testberichte für Trekkingbike, On-Tour, Velomotion etc. schreibt?


----------



## MucPaul (30. April 2015)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Ok Danke,
> Du hast anscheinend nen guten Draht zu Cube. Meine Anfrage(n) wurden nur einmal nach einer Woche wartend beantwortet.
> 
> Dann wird bei Deiner Montage-Variante eher der Dreck seitlich rausgedrückt, & bei meiner Variante der Riemen besser in der Spur gehalten, aber der Dreck sammelt sich zwischen Nabe & Ritzel.
> ...



Ich glaube, es gibt nur 24Z und 22Z Ritzel. Für engere Radien ist der Riemen nicht geeignet und leidet zu stark an der Radius Verbiegung. Auch hat der Riemen bei 24Z viel mehr Umgreifung des Ritzels, so dass ein Überspringen sehr selten ist. Einen Riemen-Snubber jedenfalls habe ich mit meinen 24Z noch nie vermisst.

@Brathering: Das mit meinem Umbau wird etwas mühsam, da ich eine Bontrager (TREK) Nebula Kurbel mit 5er Spider auf 55er Gates Riemenblatt habe und auf eBay immer nur 4er Spider Riemenblätter auftauchen. Ich schaue natürlich nur nach gebrauchten. Die neuen sind preislich jenseits von gut und böse.

Kann man vielleicht eine normale 4er Shimano Kurbel nehmen, die auf das Gates Riemenblatt geschraubt werden kann?


----------



## Brathering (30. April 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Zum Testbericht von
> 
> @Brathering :
> Hast Du den Test irgendwo aus der Trekkingbike oder Velomotion abgetippt? Oder bist Du derjenige, der die Testberichte für Trekkingbike, On-Tour, Velomotion etc. schreibt?



Nein, weder noch. Wie kommst du darauf? Bisher war ich im IT-Bereich mit Schwerpunkt PC-Komponenten als Redakteur aktiv und bin nebenbei auch begeisterter Radfahrer. Deswegen kam mir die Idee, beides zu verbinden und mal etwas neues anzugehen.


----------



## Pyrodactil (30. April 2015)

x


----------



## Brathering (1. Mai 2015)

Sind die Nabenscheiben jetzt generell nicht mehr gefräst? Weißt du da mehr zu? 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sich der Riemen etwas mehr abnutzt und auch der Dreck besser haftet. Wenn du da mehr Erfahrungen gesammelt hast, wäre ein Einschätzung dazu ganz interessant.


----------



## Pyrodactil (2. Mai 2015)

x


----------



## MucPaul (2. Mai 2015)

Mir sieht das neue Ritzel eher gesintert aus, was ja oft gemacht wird. Vor allem bei kleineren Stückzahlen.
CNC gefräste Ritzel sind halt einfach teuer und zeitaufwendig! 

Sieht man ja auch z.B. bei den Inline Skates. Früher waren die Schienen aus einem massiven Alublock und wurden arbeitsaufwenig per CNC ausgefräst. Heute werden zwei Alubleche gestanzt und pressgeformt und mit Nieten an einen Kunststoffblock drangemacht.
Oder das SRAM 11er Ritzel. Massiver Stahlblock, welcher kaltverformed zu einer gewölbten Disc gepresst wird und dann in mühsamer Arbeit per CNC zu dem Vollritzel geschnitzt wird. Schei**teuer das ganze.
Das neue Shimano 11er Ritzel besteht wohl wie immer aus einem Aluträger und separaten, gestanzten Stahlritzel zum aufstecken.
Interessant an Deinem neuen Ritzel finde ich, dass es innen geschlossen ist (also kein Dreck auf die Nabe?) und aussen offen, so dass Schnee und Dreck durchgedrückt werden, ohne Riemenbeschädigung wie beim CDX.

Wegen des Abriebs... also ich gehe davon aus, dass durch die rauhe Oberfläche der Riemen weniger leidet als an der glatten. Denn durch den hohen Reibungswert haftet der Riemen fest am Metall und überträgt die Kraft. Beim glatten Metall rutscht er ja ständig etwas und erzeugt Materialabrieb, was man an alten CDC Ritzeln mit glänzenden Stellen sieht.


----------



## MucPaul (2. Mai 2015)

@Pyrodactil: sag mal, wenn Du die neuen Ritzel einsetzt kaufst Du dann immer eine neuen Riemen? Oder wieviele Zähne Unterschied kann denn eine Nabenaufnahme durch Verschieben so ausgleichen?
Ich würde dann anstatt einer 46T Scheibe vorne dann lieber eine 50T nehmen wenn ich mir den Kauf eines neuen Riemens sparen könnte. Aktuell habe ich ja 55T vorne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tosoro (2. Mai 2015)

Hi!

Ich habe mich heute wegen des Hyde Race hier angemeldet.
Der Fahrradhändler meines Vertrauens hat mir heute dringend vom Kauf des Hyde mit Gates Riemen abgeraten. Er sagte, sie hätten letzte Woche 7 Fahrräder aufgrund von falschen Rahmengeometrien an Cube zurückgeschickt. Betroffen seien wohl vor allem die 54er und 58er Rahmen. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt total verunsichert. 
Bei einem anderen Händler hatten sie den 58er Rahmen vor Ort und tatsächlich hat der Riemen unter Last ganz leichte Quietschgeräusche gemacht.

Sind eure Riemen absolut flüsterleise? Laut der FAQ von Gates weist das Geräusch auf eine falsche Riemenausrichtung hin, was ja wiederum von einem tatsächlich verzogenen Rahmen kommen könnte...Der Händler will das Bike jetzt vermessen und sich bei mir melden...

Habt ihr davon schon gehört?


----------



## karinaw (3. Mai 2015)

Wie äußert sich dieses Quietschen und wonach muss ich schauen wenn ich das Rad probefahre?
Ich bin derzeit auch auf der Suche nach einem passendem Fahrrad und bis jetzt ist das Hyde Race mein Favorit, sollte es wegen dem Riemenantrieb aber zu Problemen kommen würde ich davon Abstand nehmen und ggfls. ein Focus kaufen.


----------



## Brathering (3. Mai 2015)

Der Riemen sollte keinerlei Geräusche verursachen, auch unter Last nicht quietschen. Letzteres dürfte dem Klang von nassem Gummi ähneln - quasi wie wenn man mit bei Regen vom Pedal rutscht (sofern kein Plattformpedal mit Pins zum Einsatz kommt^^)

Der Riemen sitzt optimal auf den Scheiben, wenn er frei laufen kann. Idealerweise sollte also kein merklicher Kontakt zu den Scheibenbegrenzungen festzustellen sein - auch unter Last nicht. Ein fehlerhafter Lauf muss nicht zwangsweise vom Rahmen kommen, sondern kann auch durch falsche Distanzscheiben hervorgerufen werden. Die Riemenkennlinie muss schon wirklich zu 100 Prozent stimmen.


----------



## Pyrodactil (4. Mai 2015)

x


----------



## Pyrodactil (4. Mai 2015)

x


----------



## Pyrodactil (4. Mai 2015)

x


----------



## MucPaul (4. Mai 2015)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Ja hast recht es ist gesintert, aber die offenporige Oberfläche ist wie glasperlengestrahlt.
> Mit der Haftreibung kann ich Dir überhaupt nicht zustimmen. Die größte Reibung entsteht wenn der Riemenzahn unter Last ins- & aus dem Ritzel geht.
> & Abnutzungsspuren sind beim gefrästen Ritzel an den Halb-Ellipsen-Aussparungen zu sehen, da diese scharfkantig sind.
> (Schienen von hochwertigen Inlineskates werden immer noch gefräst, nur billige haben gestanzte & geprägte Schienen)
> ...



Ich befürchte, Du hast das mit der Reibung dann physikalisch nicht verstanden. Der Riemen wird dann am meisten geschont, wenn doch die Haftreibung am Größten ist, daher ist die rauhe Oberfläche einer gesinterten Oberfläche am besten weil der Riemen erst gar nicht in Rutschen kommt. Im Schwimmbad werden die Böden ja mit rauher Oberfläche versehen, damit man nicht ausrutscht sondern mit den Füßen haftet.
Analog dazu ABS im Auto. Der Reifen hat die beste Haftung und geringsten Verschleiss bei Haftung am Boden, sprich größtmöglichen Reibungskoeffizient. Sobald die Haftung verloren geht, hat der Reifen nur noch Gleitreibung und Materialabrieb. Da siehst dann die langen, schwarzen Bremsspuren auf der Straße, die aus Gummiabtrag bestehen.
Deshalb ist das rauhe, gesinterte Ritzel wesentlich besser für den Riemen und reduziert die Gefahr eines Zahnüberschlags bei Belastung.

Nach 18 Jahren intensivem Skatetrainings muss ich leider sagen, daß bis auf die obersten Top-Modelle (reine Speedskates) der Hersteller die meisten Skates heute nur noch gestanzte und pressgeformte Aluprofile nehmen und die zu einem Block vernieten. CNC gefräste Schienen findet man leider nur noch auf extra Vorbestellung oder auf eBay. Da ich wegen meines Fußes einen Winkel der Schiene zum Schuh benötige, kann ich nur Vollschienen nutzen, die seitlich verstellbar sind. Die sind leider auf dem Markt praktisch verschwunden und im Laden sowieso. Bis auf einen Powerslide R4 beim Sportscheck. Der Rest, auch bei EUR 349,- waren nur vernietete Seitenprofile. Ist halt wesentlich billiger und die meisten Freizeitskater wissen eh nicht, was das ist und für was.


----------



## MucPaul (4. Mai 2015)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Was hat eine falsche Geometrie mit dem quietschen des Antriebs zu tun? Bekannt ist, wenn ein Rahmen nicht verwindungssteif genug ist, ist er auch nicht Riementauglich, da der Riemen wandert & z.B.  im Wiegetritt durchrutschen oder abspringen kann. Der Hyde Race/Editor Rahmen ist aber meines Erachtens absolut verwindungssteif. Beim 58er hat nix gequietscht.
> Aber wenn jetzt durch die höheren Stückzahlen die Qualität in Asien leidet & die Rahmen nach dem schweißen verzogen sein sollten, ist´s übel fürs Cube Image.
> 
> & wenn es bei einigen Probanden quitschen sollte, kann ich Brathering nur zustimmen. Es kann nur mit Regen & der glatten Oberfläche des Ritzels, & des Riemenzahns zu tun haben. Die Riemenzähne sind nicht nur glatt, sondern vom Weichmacher sehr ölig. Wir wissen (noch) nicht wie´s sich nach km & Jahren verhält.



Quietschen ist harmlos. Kann man mit einer Wachskerze oder Wachsspray sofort beheben. Steht im Internet.Quietschen entsteht ja durch Bewegung des Riemens am hinteren Ritzel. Evtl. einfach die Zugspannung erhöhen.
Schnarren jedoch ist tödlich für den Riemen.

Das mit der falschen Geometrie kann schon stimmen, wenn die Rahmen beim Schweissen nicht absolut exakt gearbeitet sind. Genau das Problem gab es ja anfangs bei vielen Herstellern. Ist unabhängig von der Verwindungssteifigkeit (flexibler Stahlrahmen bei Gates ist meist sowieso ein NoGo).
Wenn der Rahmen hinten leicht verzogen ist und man dies mittels der Madenschrauben austariert, hat man bei Belastung das Problem dass der Riemen wieder leicht entweder aufs Ritzel oder Riemenscheibe drankommt und laut schnarrt. Ich kenne das Geräusch nur zu gut bei CDC und meinem Diamant Rad. Meine Bontrager Nebula Kurbel ist leider sehr weich und bei stärkerer Belastung verbiegt sich das Riemenblatt, wobei der Riemen dann vorne laut an der Aussenwand schnarrt. Habe dies ausführlich getestet. Und auch gemerkt, dass der Riemen tatsächlich elastisch ist, entgegen der Aussage von Gates dass er sich nicht dehnt. Die Carbonfasern sind ja in dem PU eingebettet und dieses ist ja weich, weshalb sich bei Belastung die Carbonfasern senkrecht zur Zugrichtung ins PU bewegen.


----------



## Pyrodactil (4. Mai 2015)

x


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (4. Mai 2015)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> wieso fragst Du immer nach wenn Du alles hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/focus-plantet-2-vs-cube-hyde-race-vs-scott-sub-speed-10.709339/page-2 mitgelesen hast?
> 
> nochmal ja, ich habe mir ein 111T Riemen aus den USA bestellen müssen, da es den EU-weit nicht gibt.
> & wir reden hier vom Hyde Race, bei dem nur eine 46T Scheibe möglich ist.



...weil ich mehrfach den Gates Riemenrechner benutzt habe und mehrfach die maximale Verschiebung der Achse nachgemessen habe. Der Gates Rechner spuckt ja 30 Ergebnisse aus, davon sind 4 bei mir machbar. Und da ich bei dem horrenden Preis des Riemens einen unnötigen Kauf vermeiden will, würde ich lieber die Achse bis zum Anschlag verschieben wobei ich dann aber nichts mehr nachtarieren kann. 
Von 55t runter auf 50t wäre bei mir laut Rechner am Riemen mit 122 vielleicht (?!) möglich mit Achsanschlag aussen oder 120 absolut passend oder mit 118 mit Anschlag innen in die Gegenrichtung. Nichts genaues weiss ich da nicht. Meine Kettenstrebe ist 450mm lang.


----------



## MucPaul (4. Mai 2015)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> & wieder nein, ich skate auch seit 20 Jahren. & überwiegend alle Modelle von Rollerblade haben Vollprofilschienen. Egal anderes Thema.
> Anscheinend hast Du den Riementrieb nicht verstanden. Wenn es überhaupt keine Reibung geben würde, dann könnten die Riemenzähne sich auch nicht ins Ritzel einfügen. Dein Reibungsparadoxon vom Reibungskoeffizienten hat beim Riemen überhaupt nix zu suchen. & schon alleine die Vergleiche die Du aufstellst, ui.



1.) Du irrst gewaltig. 
Bis auf die Topmodelle Powerblade und Tempest sind alle Rollerblades nur vernietete Alubleche. (Von Urban Assault Skates mal abgesehen weil ich die nicht kenne). Siehst Du an den Vernietungen bei genauerem Hinschauen auf die Bilder in deren Homepage. Und da ich am Wochenende auf Skateshopping in etlichen Münchener Sportläden war, habe ich dies auch selbst begutachten müssen. Das gleiche bei K2 und Fila. Vom Tempest gab es genau 1 Modell beim Sportscheck, mit üblicher hochwertiger Vollschiene. Der Rest war vernietet. Die Preise der Skates sind praktisch gleich geblieben, nur die Herstellungskosten sind durch das simple Vernieten gewaltig gesunken.

2.) Du hast leider nicht im Ansatz die physikalische Reibung verstanden. 
Der Reibungskoeffizient von Stahl auf Stahl ist bekanntlich extrem klein und dennoch greift hinten die Stahlkette ins Stahlritzel, einfach aufgrund der Kraftvektoren senkrecht zum Ritzel. Sogar eine schmierige, gefettete Kette tut dies, wo praktisch kaum noch Reibung vorhanden ist. Theoretische Physik Grundlehrgang 101.
Der Riemen würde auch funktionieren, wenn es gar keine Reibung gäbe. Du kannst ihn auch mit Flutschi einreiben und er funktioniert immer noch, alleine deshalb weil ein Kraftanteil die Übertragung senkrecht vom U-Profil des Riemens zum Ritzel bewerkstelligt. Umso höher die Reibung ist, umso mehr Ritzel übertragen Kraft. Und umso mehr Ritzel hinten sind, umso mehr Kraft wird übertragen. Die Ritzel liegen ja nicht 100% satt am Riemen an. Ein 24er Ritzel bietet mehr Fläche zur Kraftübertragung als ein 20er Ritzel und der Riemen springt viel seltener und braucht weniger Zugspannung.


----------



## Pyrodactil (4. Mai 2015)

x


----------



## karinaw (4. Mai 2015)

War gerade bei einem Händler und habe eine kurze Probefahrt gemacht mit einem Cube Race. Fährt sich sehr gut, auch der Riemenantrieb (den ich noch nie gefahren bin) ist sehr angenehm vom Verhalten her. Die Scheibenbremsen brauche ich nicht, aber da muss man wohl das Paket nehmen so wie es ist.
Werde eine Nacht darüber schlafen und dann wohl kaufen. Weiß jemand welche Schutzbleche gut passen? In einem anderen Thread hat jemand "Curana Mudguards CLite" empfohlen.


----------



## MucPaul (4. Mai 2015)

karinaw schrieb:


> War gerade bei einem Händler und habe eine kurze Probefahrt gemacht mit einem Cube Race. Fährt sich sehr gut, auch der Riemenantrieb (den ich noch nie gefahren bin) ist sehr angenehm vom Verhalten her. Die Scheibenbremsen brauche ich nicht, aber da muss man wohl das Paket nehmen so wie es ist.
> Werde eine Nacht darüber schlafen und dann wohl kaufen. Weiß jemand welche Schutzbleche gut passen? In einem anderen Thread hat jemand "Curana Mudguards CLite" empfohlen.



Die "Curana Mudguards CLite" habe ich an meinem Rad von Werk aus. Schauen gut aus, sind dünn und sehr hippster. Und das war's dann auch schon. In einem anderen Thread habe ich meine Erfahrung darüber geschrieben. Hier mal ganz kurz:
Hinten: Das Blech hat nur 1 Haltepunkt hinten, der nur gesteckt ist (querverschiebbar).
--> Bei Feldwegen verschiebt sich hinten das Blech seitlich und Dreck spritzt dann seitlich raus auf Gepäck etc.
--> Bei Feldwegen fängt das Blech wild an zu schwingen, weil keine 2. Halterung dran ist, z.B. am Gepäckträger per Halter. Das scheppert dann die ganze Zeit und schmiergelt sogar oben den Lack ab, wenn es an den Gepäckträger kommt.

Vorne: Das Blech hat nur 1 Haltepunkt hinten, der nur gesteckt ist (querverschiebbar).
--> Bei Feldwegen verschiebt sich hinten das Blech seitlich und vorne wegen Hebelarm in die Gegenrichtung und Dreck spritzt dann seitlich vorne raus und per Fahrtwind nach hinten. Genau in den Scheinwerfer oder ins Gesicht.
--> Bei Feldwegen im Regen / Matsch bist Du 100% komplett eingesifft von Schuh bis Knie, weil das Blech zu schmal und zu kurz ist. Und das schon ab 12 km/h (selbst getestet auf Marathon Supreme). 
Fazit: Designer Stück für Vitrine und sonnige Eisdielenbesuche. Für alles andere *"Curana - Fail by Design"*. 

In der Mittagspause kam der Briefträger vorbei und brachte mein 24Z CDC Nexus Ritzel.
Vornweg: es ist aus Stahl und gefräst. Ist beidseitig offen und Dreck kann also auf beiden Seiten durchfallen und unten wieder raus. Läßt sich durchspülen. 
Leider ist es nur einfacher, lackierter Stahl und da schon 2000km drauf sind, hat es überall Rostspuren. Verdammt. 
Ich werde es sandstrahlen und neu lackieren lassen und dann mal ausprobieren im Matsch.

Wie ich sehe, sind die neuen SureFit Ritzel aus rostfreiem Edelstahl und CNC gefräst. Gates ist also voll in der Lernkurve. 

@Pyrodactil : Ich nehme Deine Ideen und Vorschläge gern auf. Aber ich halte mich mehr an Tatsachen und nicht an wilde Behauptungen. Leider stimmen Deine Theorien nicht immer mit der Realität überein und dann geht's nicht weiter. 

Deine Behauptung über CNC Schienen bei Rollerblade ist schlichtweg gesagt völliger Blödsinn.


----------



## Pyrodactil (4. Mai 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> @Pyrodactil : Ich nehme Deine Ideen und Vorschläge gern auf. Aber ich halte mich mehr an Tatsachen und nicht an wilde Behauptungen. Leider stimmen Deine Theorien nicht immer mit der Realität überein und dann geht's nicht weiter.
> 
> Mein neues Messgerät ergab sogar einen Vollausschlag bei Deiner Behauptung über CNC Schienen bei Rollerblade.
> Anhang anzeigen 383724



Wie so oft reagierst Du & fragst anschließen wie ein kleines Kind & versuchst dich hier zu profilieren. Auch wenn es schon wieder bei Dir voll beim Cube vorbei geht, alle Skates ab Tempest 100 C W haben eine gefräste Schiene. Aber bei den Rollschuhen die Du bevorzugst eher nicht.
So ein Grütze Die Du hier niederschreibst geht echt auf keine Kuhhaut, & ich Idiot habe Dir unbelehrbaren Typen noch geholfen.
Du bist der Grund warum ich mich jetzt hier kpl. abmelde, Glückwunsch dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karinaw (4. Mai 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Die "Curana Mudguards CLite" habe ich an meinem Rad von Werk aus. Schauen gut aus, sind dünn und sehr hippster. Und das war's dann auch schon. In einem anderen Thread habe ich meine Erfahrung darüber geschrieben. Hier mal ganz kurz:
> Fazit: Designer Stück für Vitrine und sonnige Eisdielenbesuche. Für alles andere *"Curana - Fail by Design"*.



Oha gut dass zu wissen, dann werde ich die wohl nicht kaufen.
Ich habe vor mit dem Rad täglich ins Büro zu fahren und da fahre ich 70% Asphalt und 30% Schotterfeldweg. 
Welche Schutzbleche wären denn besser, die hier vielleicht? http://www.sks-germany.com/?l=de&a=product&r=Radschützer&i=6208801430&BLUEMELS

Gehen auf jeden Fall tief runter und auch in der Breite kann man ein nicht ganz so schmales auswählen. 
Optik ist für mich da nur zweitrangig, ich denke mal solche die ausreichend lang um den Reifen herum gehen werden das gröbste schon abhalten.


----------



## Brathering (4. Mai 2015)

Cube hatte mir zum Testbike die hauseigenen Trekking-Schutzbleche mitgeliefert, die den Curana C-Lite in 55 Millimetern entsprechen dürften. 






Bisher halten die Mudguards durch die dicken Streben gut und sind bis jetzt nicht verrutscht. Allerdings müssen die Streben um knapp 1,5 bis 2 Zentimeter gekürzt werden - zumdindest beim Vorderrad.


----------



## karinaw (4. Mai 2015)

Sehen ganz gut aus die von Cube.


----------



## MucPaul (5. Mai 2015)

Pyrodactil schrieb:


> Wie so oft reagierst Du & fragst anschließen wie ein kleines Kind & versuchst dich hier zu profilieren. Auch wenn es schon wieder bei Dir voll beim Cube vorbei geht, alle Skates ab Tempest 100 C W haben eine gefräste Schiene. Aber bei den Rollschuhen die Du bevorzugst eher nicht.
> So ein Grütze Die Du hier niederschreibst geht echt auf keine Kuhhaut, & ich Idiot habe Dir unbelehrbaren Typen noch geholfen.
> Du bist der Grund warum ich mich jetzt hier kpl. abmelde, Glückwunsch dazu.



Melde Dich halt ab und bleib fern.  Ich hatte Dich nur höflich gefragt nach Riemenzahlen und Deine Erfahrung, weil ich hier am Gates rumschraube und dann kommt sowas. Und zum Schluss nur noch Besserwisserei mit Pseudowissen. Sorry, aber da hörts dann halt auf.

Ich will hier dem Cube Fragenden bei seiner Frage nur helfen und bei den Fakten bleiben. Wenn manche hier einfach schlichtweg und offensichtlich Unsinn schreiben welcher mit 2 einfachen Mausclicks widerlegt werden kann, dann muss ich halt gelegentlich was dazu sagen.

Apropos: Deine Behauptung war "alle Rollerblades", jetzt heisst es nur noch Rollerblades ab Tempest 100 (gibt ja praktisch nichts mehr drüber) und nun ist sie ganz verschwunden. Aus gutem Grund wohl...
Genauso wie der Unsinn mit dem Riemen Argument oder den Rollen der Kette (was soll da rollen bitteschön bei einer tangentialen Kraftübertragung?), wobei ich lieber auf die physikalischen Gesetze verweisen möchte.


----------



## MucPaul (5. Mai 2015)

karinaw schrieb:


> Sehen ganz gut aus die von Cube.


Das sind anscheinend die Curanas wie an meinem Diamant Rad. Das Problem hinten ist die fehlende Abstützung nach oben wie Du auf dem Bild siehst. Da fehlt eine Strebe. Das fängt dann bei mir bei jedem Schlagloch wild an zu schwingen und scheppern (im Test der Trekkingbike Zeitschrift aber auch). 

Und das vordere Schutzblech endet viel zu weit oben und kann keinen Dreck von den Schuhen und Hosenbeinen abhalten. In einem anderen Thread über die Curana kamen andere mit guten, originellen Ideen, mit zurechtgeschnittenen LKW Planen sogenannte Schmutzfänger dranzubauen. So in der Art der SKS Mudflaps für die Bluemels oder Long Boards. SKS hat für seine Schutzbleche einige Mudflaps im Programm. Sieht halt nicht sehr elegant aus aber funktioniert... wie hier zum Beispiel.


----------



## karinaw (5. Mai 2015)

Also mir gefallen die langen Schutzbleche auf deinem Foto durchaus, die Gummischmutzabweiser sind natürlich nicht so schick, aber das passt schon. Mein neues Hyde Race ist jetzt in der Lieferung  denke mal das kriege ich morgen oder übermorgen, dann werde ich mir Gedanken machen wie man ein Schutzblech sinnvoll befestigen kann.

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## Pyrodactil (5. Mai 2015)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Melde Dich halt ab und bleib fern.  Ich hatte Dich nur höflich gefragt nach Riemenzahlen und Deine Erfahrung, weil ich hier am Gates rumschraube und dann kommt sowas. Und zum Schluss nur noch Besserwisserei mit Pseudowissen. Sorry, aber da hörts dann halt auf.
> 
> Ich will hier dem Cube Fragenden bei seiner Frage nur helfen und bei den Fakten bleiben. Wenn manche hier einfach schlichtweg und offensichtlich Unsinn schreiben welcher mit 2 einfachen Mausclicks widerlegt werden kann, dann muss ich halt gelegentlich was dazu sagen.
> 
> ...



So ein Schwachsinn den Du mit physikalischen Gesetzten des Reibungskoeffizient in Sachen Reibung von Autoreifen & Schwimmbadböden mit Riemen- & Kettentrieben vergleichst ist schon sehr lustig. Man merkt das es bei Deinem Physikschulbuchwissen aufhört.
Denn wer die Reibungsarten wie Gleitreibung, Rollreibung, Bohrreibung, Wälzreibung & Seilreibung nicht unterscheiden kann hat für mich überhaupt keinen Plan vom Coulombschen Gesetz & vom Maschinenbau. & vom Aufbau von Ketten anscheinend auch nicht.
Rollenketten unterscheiden sich von Buchsenketten durch eine über die Buchse gelagerte Schonrolle, die dazu dient, den Verschleiß zwischen Buchsen und Kettenradzähnen zu verringern. *Die Rolle vermeidet die gleitende Reibung zwischen Kette und Kettenradzahn*. Die Gelenkfläche ist jedoch etwas kleiner als die der Buchsenketten.

P.S. Zu den Rollerblades gehören für mich alle hochwertigen, & nicht die unteren Spielzeugskates die Du nach 18jahren Skate Erfahrung anscheinend meinst. Es bringt nix mit Dir über Irgendwas zu diskutieren da es ins sinnlose geht. Aber immer wieder den Mund schön voll nehmen, weiter so.


----------



## Brummaman (5. Mai 2015)

schön dass ich hier einen test der urban serie von cube gefunden habe.
ich möchte mir unbedingt eins der letzen cube editor bikes zulegen die es 2015 noch gibt.
leider fehlt mir jedoch die Möglichkeit das bike in 54 und 58 probe zu fahren.

ich bin 1,81m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 84cm.

welche rahmengröße ist für mich die passende?!

ich will mit dem bike schnell fahren und nicht zwangsläufig sehr aufrecht und bequem aber ich will mich auch nicht wie ein kleines kind auf nem rießen rad fühlen...


wäre 58cm viel zu groß oder die bessere wahl wenn ich einfach nur einen recht kurzen vorbau montiere?

mfg,
Benedikt


----------



## Brathering (5. Mai 2015)

Ich würde dir das 54er empfehlen, da ich ähnliche Maße habe und es schon optimal wirkt.

Grüße


----------



## karinaw (5. Mai 2015)

http://www.cube.eu/service/faq/faq-detail/article/how-do-i-determine-the-correct-frame-size/

Wenn du nach den empfohlenen Formeln gehst, trifft es 54cm Rahmenhöhe sehr genau, zu möglichen Umbauten kann ich nichts sagen das ist zu spekulativ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karinaw (11. Mai 2015)

So heute kam mein Hyde Race 2015er Modell an und ich habe die ersten 20km damit zurückgelegt. 
Soweit so gut, fährt sich wie erwartet sehr spritzig und ist schnell im Beschleunigen, Endgeschwindigkeit aber lachhaft wenn man darauf wert legt. Die 8 Gang Nabenschaltung ist ne Nummer zu klein, ich fahre im vierten/fünften Gang an und bin bei gemütlicher Fahrweise im siebten, im achten wenn es schneller gehen soll aber ohne wilde Kurbelei komme ich nicht über 35km/h. 
Für mich ausreichend, für manch andere sicher nicht.

Was ich leider gar nicht bedacht habe ist, wie und wo montiere ich welchen Fahrradständer? Mittelbauständer fällt mangels Befestigungsmöglichkeit aus und auf der Cube Website habe ich bei den angebotenen Ständern keine passenden gefunden.


----------



## Brummaman (11. Mai 2015)

karinaw schrieb:


> So heute kam mein Hyde Race 2015er Modell an und ich habe die ersten 20km damit zurückgelegt.
> Soweit so gut, fährt sich wie erwartet sehr spritzig und ist schnell im Beschleunigen, Endgeschwindigkeit aber lachhaft wenn man darauf wert legt. Die 8 Gang Nabenschaltung ist ne Nummer zu klein, ich fahre im vierten/fünften Gang an und bin bei gemütlicher Fahrweise im siebten, im achten wenn es schneller gehen soll aber ohne wilde Kurbelei komme ich nicht über 35km/h.
> Für mich ausreichend, für manch andere sicher nicht.
> 
> Was ich leider gar nicht bedacht habe ist, wie und wo montiere ich welchen Fahrradständer? Mittelbauständer fällt mangels Befestigungsmöglichkeit aus und auf der Cube Website habe ich bei den angebotenen Ständern keine passenden gefunden.



ich schätze mal die alfine 11gang nabe vom editor ermöglicht höhere Endgeschwindigkeiten oder?
hat man da im Nachhinein noch die möglichkeit was am riemen und der größe des kb bzw des ritzels zu ändern?


----------



## Brathering (12. Mai 2015)

karinaw schrieb:


> So heute kam mein Hyde Race 2015er Modell an und ich habe die ersten 20km damit zurückgelegt.
> Soweit so gut, fährt sich wie erwartet sehr spritzig und ist schnell im Beschleunigen, Endgeschwindigkeit aber lachhaft wenn man darauf wert legt. Die 8 Gang Nabenschaltung ist ne Nummer zu klein, ich fahre im vierten/fünften Gang an und bin bei gemütlicher Fahrweise im siebten, im achten wenn es schneller gehen soll aber ohne wilde Kurbelei komme ich nicht über 35km/h.
> Für mich ausreichend, für manch andere sicher nicht.
> 
> Was ich leider gar nicht bedacht habe ist, wie und wo montiere ich welchen Fahrradständer? Mittelbauständer fällt mangels Befestigungsmöglichkeit aus und auf der Cube Website habe ich bei den angebotenen Ständern keine passenden gefunden.



Wenn man den Preisunterschied zu Bike-Modellen mit Alfine 11 anschaut, ist die geringere Endgeschwindigkeit sicherlich zu verkraften, auch wenn eine größere Übersetzung wünschenswert wäre.

Als Ständer kommen am Hyde Race nur die Kurzen Seitenständer infrage, die an der linken Kettenstrebe montiert werden. Die Klemmung sollte ausreichend halten. Es gibt allerdings auch Varianten, die sich direkt an der Achse befestigen lassen. Diese Ständer-Art soll aber nicht wirklich überzeugen und könnte sicherlich auch mit der Nabe Probleme bereiten.

Hier ein Besipiel für einen passenden Ständer: http://www.fahrrad.de/rfr-multi-fahrradstaender-24-29-zoll-black-392494.html




Brummaman schrieb:


> ich schätze mal die alfine 11gang nabe vom editor ermöglicht höhere Endgeschwindigkeiten oder?
> hat man da im Nachhinein noch die möglichkeit was am riemen und der größe des kb bzw des ritzels zu ändern?



Ja, die Alfine 11 ermöglicht eine höhere Entfaltung und damit eine höhere Endgeschwindigkeit. Bauartbedingt nimmt das Hyde Race nur kleinere Nabenscheiben mit 22 Zähnen auf. An der Kurbelscheibe lässt sich nichts ändern. Weiter vorne im Thread wurde das auch schon ausführlich diskutiert


----------



## karinaw (13. Mai 2015)

Brathering schrieb:


> Als Ständer kommen am Hyde Race nur die Kurzen Seitenständer infrage, die an der linken Kettenstrebe montiert werden. Die Klemmung sollte ausreichend halten. Es gibt allerdings auch Varianten, die sich direkt an der Achse befestigen lassen. Diese Ständer-Art soll aber nicht wirklich überzeugen und könnte sicherlich auch mit der Nabe Probleme bereiten.
> Hier ein Besipiel für einen passenden Ständer: http://www.fahrrad.de/rfr-multi-fahrradstaender-24-29-zoll-black-392494.html



Danke für den Link, ich war heute bei drei Fahrradhändlern, einem großen und zwei kleinen und keiner konnte mir einen passenden Ständer verkaufen. Der große Händler hat gleich abgewunken, weil die Original Cube Ständer alle nicht passten und er sonst nur billig Zeugs hatte.
Die kleineren Händler haben sich mehr Mühe gegeben und ein paar durchprobiert, es scheiterte aber an der Vierkantgeometrie der Kettenstrebe. Gängige Klemmungen passen nur auf runde Kettenstreben und wenn es nicht durch Zufall doch sauber passt, so passt die Klemmung auf der zweiten Strebe nicht. Mehrere Ständer von Hebie führten zu viel Frust...

Edith: Es ist ja so, dass es keine Befestigungspunkte an der Kettenstrebe gibt, da fallen schon einmal 80% der Ständer weg, und all jene mit Klemmungen scheitern an mindestens einer Strebe. Praktisch müsste ich mir eine Klemmung selbst entwerfen auf der Fräsmaschine (worauf ich weder Lust noch Möglichkeit habe).


----------



## foobos (14. Mai 2015)

Brummaman schrieb:


> ich bin 1,81m groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 84cm.
> 
> welche rahmengröße ist für mich die passende?!



Ich bin seit Februar (stolzer) Besitzer eines 2015er Cube Editor, bin 3cm Größer, aber bei der gleichen Schrittlänge und fühl mich mit meinem 54er Rahmen pudelwohl, passt absolut perfekt


----------



## BigJohn (16. Mai 2015)

karinaw schrieb:


> Danke für den Link, ich war heute bei drei Fahrradhändlern, einem großen und zwei kleinen und keiner konnte mir einen passenden Ständer verkaufen. Der große Händler hat gleich abgewunken, weil die Original Cube Ständer alle nicht passten und er sonst nur billig Zeugs hatte.
> Die kleineren Händler haben sich mehr Mühe gegeben und ein paar durchprobiert, es scheiterte aber an der Vierkantgeometrie der Kettenstrebe. Gängige Klemmungen passen nur auf runde Kettenstreben und wenn es nicht durch Zufall doch sauber passt, so passt die Klemmung auf der zweiten Strebe nicht. Mehrere Ständer von Hebie führten zu viel Frust...
> 
> Edith: Es ist ja so, dass es keine Befestigungspunkte an der Kettenstrebe gibt, da fallen schon einmal 80% der Ständer weg, und all jene mit Klemmungen scheitern an mindestens einer Strebe. Praktisch müsste ich mir eine Klemmung selbst entwerfen auf der Fräsmaschine (worauf ich weder Lust noch Möglichkeit habe).


Ähnliches hat mein Kumpel berichtet. Er macht nebenher die Endmontage in einem Fahrradladen und fand es echt amüsant, dass Cube Ständer ohne Feile nicht an Cube Räder gehen


----------



## foobos (16. Mai 2015)

Da wir wieder bei dem Thema sind... hat inzwischen eigentlich wer nen passenden Ständer für das Cube Hyde bzw. Editor gefunden? Bisher hab ich noch keinen vermisst, aber wie es so ist... irgendwann wird der Tag kommen ;-)


----------



## MucPaul (16. Mai 2015)

foobos schrieb:


> Da wir wieder bei dem Thema sind... hat inzwischen eigentlich wer nen passenden Ständer für das Cube Hyde bzw. Editor gefunden? Bisher hab ich noch keinen vermisst, aber wie es so ist... irgendwann wird der Tag kommen ;-)


Du kannst Dir am Oberrohr einen Neoprenstreifen drankleben, damit Du es anlehnen kannst. Schau mal beim Trek Soho, was mit solchen Streifen ab Werk kommt. Vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## Brathering (26. Mai 2015)

Prinzipiell bleibt dann nur noch der Griff zu einem Ständer, den man an der Hinterradmutter befestigt. Oder eben ein Selbstbaumodell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (29. Mai 2015)

Brathering schrieb:


> Prinzipiell bleibt dann nur noch der Griff zu einem Ständer, den man an der Hinterradmutter befestigt. Oder eben ein Selbstbaumodell...



Ich hatte letzte Woche für mich ein Biergarten MTB ersteigert und abgeholt. An dem ist ein Hinterbauständer mit eckigen Halterungen dranmontiert. Die Halterungen sehen komisch aus an der runden Kettenstrebe.
Soll ich mal schauen, welcher Hersteller es ist?


----------



## flitzomat (29. Mai 2015)

ist das jetzt eigentlich arg schlimm das das Hyde Race nur die CDC Variante des Gates Riemen statt der CDX Variante hat ?
Wär da ein eigener Umbau zu empfehlen ?


----------



## karinaw (30. Mai 2015)

Nein das ist überhaupt nicht schlimm, CDC funktioniert tadellos.
Natürlich hat das CDX gewisse Vorteile, hätte man die Wahl und der Aufpreis ist nicht allzu hoch dann nimmt man die neuere Generation, ein Umbau wäre aber übertrieben. Das kann man immer noch machen wenn der erste Riemen verschlissen ist in einigen Jahren, dann sollten auch die Preise deutlich billiger sein.


----------



## MucPaul (30. Mai 2015)

flitzomat schrieb:


> ist das jetzt eigentlich arg schlimm das das Hyde Race nur die CDC Variante des Gates Riemen statt der CDX Variante hat ?
> Wär da ein eigener Umbau zu empfehlen ?


Meiner Ansicht nach ist der CDC sogar besser als der CDX.
Beim CDX ist in der Mitte die Rille. Bei manchen hat sich dort ein Steinchen/Rollsplitt festgesetzt und sich im laufe der Zeit durch den Riemen gearbeitet = Riemenriss. Kannst mal googeln. Ist zwar selten, aber passiert.

Beim ersten CDC gab es das Problem (z.B. bei mir), daß das hintere Ritzel geschlossen ist. Da klemmen sich dann Schnee/Eis/Steinchen dazwischen und knirschen. Im schlimmsten Fall kann man den Riemen beschädigen.
Seit kurzer Zeit gibt es ein neues CDC Ritzel, welches hinten genauso offen (Mudports) ist wie vorne. Das ist mit Abstand die beste Kombination. Genau so ein Ritzel habe ich mir vor kurzem gekauft, damit der Riemen lange hält.

Mit dem Umbau würde ich warten bis entweder Ritzel oder Riemen verschliessen sind. Ausser Du findest in der eBucht die Teile zum Spottpreis.


----------



## flitzomat (1. Juni 2015)

ok, danke das klingt ja doch ziemlich gut.
Wenn man jetzt doch noch an der Übersetzung drehen wollen würde,
also die Abstufung etwas hochsetzten damit das Bike im höchsten Gang schneller wird,
vermutlich entweder mittels grösserem Blatt vorne oder kleinerem Ritzel hinten.
Welchen Spielraum hätte man denn da mit dem 113 Zähne Riemen ?
Oder ist da immer ein Riementausch notwenig ? Sind ja wirklich nicht günstig die Teile.

Ich bins ja noch nicht gefahren, aber durfte es bei einem Händler zur Probefahrt und Ansicht bestellen.
Und das Hyde Race ist nach aller Suche bisher mein Favorit in RH 62.


----------



## MucPaul (2. Juni 2015)

flitzomat schrieb:


> ok, danke das klingt ja doch ziemlich gut.
> Wenn man jetzt doch noch an der Übersetzung drehen wollen würde,
> also die Abstufung etwas hochsetzten damit das Bike im höchsten Gang schneller wird,
> vermutlich entweder mittels grösserem Blatt vorne oder kleinerem Ritzel hinten.
> ...


Ich habe genau das gleiche "Problem", nur in anderer Richtung. Meine Übersetzung ist zu groß. 55/24 bei mir, mit 122 Riemen.
Würde gerne auf 50/24 oder 46/24 tauschen.
Man kann hinten je nach Rahmentyp die Achse etwas verschieben zum Spannen des Riemens. Jedoch in Grenzen.
Mit viel Glück kannst Du vorne ein paar Ritzel mehr oder hinten 2 weniger rein machen, ohne einen neuen Riemen zu kaufen.
Man müsste das mal durchrechnen mathematisch, inweit die Achse verschoben werden muss und ob es mechanisch möglich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tosoro (8. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand Lust mit mir Zusammen einen CDC Riemen aus den USA zu bestellen?


----------



## illegut (9. Juni 2015)

Hallo!

Habe nochmal ne Frage zum Ständer. Passt bei dem Rad nicht ein Hinterbauständer mit der KSA 40 Befestigung?
Es sieht doch so aus, als ob an der Kettenstrebe zwei Schrauben dafür vorgesehen sind.


----------



## Brathering (9. Juni 2015)

Die beiden Schrauben an der Kettenstrebe gehören zu der Mechanik, um die Ausfallenden zu verschieben. Die Montage eines Ständers ist an der Position meines Erachtens nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## illegut (9. Juni 2015)

Hm. Cube gibt ja an, dass ein Ständer leicht nachzurüsten sei.
Was verstellt man da an der Kettenstrebe? Kannst du ein Detailbild online stellen?
Edit: gefunden. Beim Editor gibt es ein Detailbild.
Habe mal bei Cube angefragt wo die den Ständer montieren wollen, wo sie es vorsehen.


----------



## Pyrodactil (10. Juni 2015)

tosoro schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust mit mir Zusammen einen CDC Riemen aus den USA zu bestellen?



ich bin gerne dabei mir nen 2ten 111er CDC (Ersatz) Riemen mit zu bestellen. Schreib mir doch bitte an [email protected] wie wir verfahren wollen.

Die 46T zu 22T ist übrigens eine sehr passende Übersetzung & gleicht der beim Focus Planet. Ich wohne jetzt in Bad Tölz & der Zahnriementrieb hat sich selbst in den Bergen schon mehr als bewehrt. Nen bisl bergab hat man im 8ten endlich was zum treten, & fürn normalen uphill reicht der 1te auch noch locker. Klar reicht der 1te auf Dauer nicht mehr für den steilsten Stich kurz vorm Wiegetritt, aber nen 26 Zoller MTB konnte ich ne Zeitlang zum Blomberg trotzdem gut folgen. Die Bremsen packen hier bergab kräftig zu. Bin jetzt froh das andere Reifen (Semislicks) bei mir drauf waren. Die Schwalbe Ultralight Schläuche solltet Ihr sofort wechseln, sind  bei mir beide ohne Fremdkörpereinwirkung drauf gegangen. Habe noch auf 175er Kurbeln, Vorbau von 7° auf 17° & Integrallenker & nen Gelsattel gewechselt, damit Sattel=Lenkerhöhe. *Vorsicht beim gefrästen Surfet Ritzel:* Die halb Ellipsen förmigen Taschen sind nicht Grat frei & beschädigen den Riemen. Sollte man also vor der Montage mit nem Schleiffließ entgraten. Habe mein gesintertes Ersatzritzel drauf, welches seine Rautiefe durch die Rollreibung verloren hat & jetzt absolut glatt ist. Das gefräste Surfet Ritzel ist nicht wie beschrieben aus V2A oder V4A, welchen den Preisanstieg von 55 auf 85€ in keinsterweise gerechtfertigt. Auf ner Isarschottertour macht das Rad richtig spaß & giert nach Kurven, aber fürs grobe muss natürlich noch ein gutes Allmountain Fully mit min. 140mm Federweg her. ;-D


----------



## illegut (15. Juni 2015)

Habe heute eine Antwort von Cube im Bezug zur Ständerbefestgung bekommen.
Ich erlaube mir mal einen Auszug der Mail hier einzustellen :

"Danke für Ihre Anfrage.
Wir haben für das Hyde Race eine Adapterlösung. Diese ist erst wieder in Kalenderwoche 31 verfügbar. Die Artikelnummer für den Adapter ist 13794. Es passt dazu ein Produkt von Hebie: Hebie 663 Fix18 http://www.hebie.de/parken/hinterbau-fahrradstaender/fix/663/ 
"

Hoffe dem einen oder anderen geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Ungeheuer (16. Juni 2015)

Gibt es denn inzwischen weitere Erfahrungen? Was mich etwas vom Kauf abhält, sind die Meldung zur sehr kurzen Übersetzung der Nabenschaltung. Ist dies im Alltag tatsächlich ein Problem? Fährt man im Flachland dann häufig im höchsten Gang und würde eigentlich ganz gerne noch etwas höher schalten, was aber nicht mehr geht?
Ist die dadurch begrenzte Höchstgeschwindigkeit eine gravierende Einschränkung für Euch?


----------



## illegut (16. Juni 2015)

Du kennst doch bestimmt deine Fahrgewohnheiten. Trittfrequenz etc.
Mit diesem Rad trittst du bei 70 ca 28 KmH bei 80 ca 32Kmh. 
Mit meinem Trekking Bike mit Taschen  fahre ich in der Ebene 30, Rückenwind 35 und abschüssig locker über 40. Das wird mit dem Rad schon zu einer Strampelorgie. 
Für mich scheint das als Überlandfahrer auf jeden Fall nichts zu sein.


----------



## Ungeheuer (16. Juni 2015)

Nein, kenne meine Trittfrequenz und gefahrene Geschwindigkeiten leider überhaupt nicht...bin diesbezüglich absoluter Neueinsteiger und möchte mir erstmals ein "vernünftiges" Rad leisten...


----------



## BigJohn (16. Juni 2015)

Das hyde Race ist eben ein klassisches Urban Bike, wie es auch der Threadtitel schon andeutet. Genauso könnte man einem Singlespeedbike die mangelnde Entfaltung ankreiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flitzomat (18. Juni 2015)

so, mir ist nun ein 2014er Hyde Race in RH62 zugeflogen, also noch mit Kette.
Ich hätt da mal ein paar Umbaufragen an euch.

Und zwar würde ich mir gerne eine längere Kurbel montieren, da mir die verbauten 170mm zu kurz sind.
Entweder 175mm oder besser 180mm wie bei meinem MTB.

Leider steige ich bei den Kurbelnormen überhaupt nicht durch, könnt ihr mir da bitte einen Tipp geben wie ich dabei vorgehe ?
Am besten mit Shop/Ebay/Markt Links zu den benötigten Kurbeln ? (@Pyrodactil du hast ja bereits von dem Umbau geschrieben)

Und die Frage nach der Übersetzung stelle ich mir immer noch, die ersten 3 Gänge nutze ich in der Ebene nun wirklich nicht,
lässt sich da was mit dem Kettenblatt (oder gleich komplett andere Garnitur) noch was drehen, oder evtl. mit dem hinteren Ritzel ?

Mit dem umgedrehten Prinzip der Shifter werde ich wohl irgendwie klarkommen müssen, oder lässt sich da was "drehen" ?

Ich danke euch schonmal


----------



## flitzomat (18. Juni 2015)

bzw. müsste doch eine Sram S600 1.0 175mm Kurbelgarnitur an diese Powerspline Befestigung passen.
Hinten dürfte der Tausch auf ein kleines 20er oder evtl. 18er Ritzel mehr Speed bringen, die werden einem ja für zweifuffzich hinterhergeschmissen. Kette muss natürlich evtl. gekürzt werden, das ist klar.

liege ich damit richtig ?
merci schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## BigJohn (18. Juni 2015)

Bist du dir bei den 170mm sicher? Würde mich schon sehr wundern, wenn so eine Kurbel an einem 62er Rahmen verbaut würde. Zumal in den Specs überall 175mm angegeben sind.
Eigentlich ist es auch völlig normal die ersten Gänge in der Ebene nicht zu nutzen, oder gibt es bei euch keine Anstiege? Trittst du im 8. Gang so hohe Frequenzen, dass es einer längeren Übersetzung bedarf?


----------



## flitzomat (18. Juni 2015)

das mit den Specs hab ich auch schon gelesen, aber auf der Kurbel selbst ist eine 170 eingeprägt.
Das mit den hohen Gängen ist mir schon immer ein Rätsel, vielleicht liegt es auch an meinen langen Beinen,
aber ich fahre schon immer auf der Strasse irgendwann im höchsten oder zweithöchsten Gang. Ich bin aber auch ein ganz ein Schneller 
Und in München musste Anstiege auf der Strasse schon länger suchen.

War eben nochmal am Bike, hinten ist bereits ein 20er Ritzel montiert.
Die Übersetzung ist schon ok so, bin meist eh viel zu schnell unterwegs .


----------



## foobos (30. Juni 2015)

Zwecks Übersetzung kann ich leider nicht viel Beitragen, da ich ja wie bereits geschrieben das Cube Editor fahre, vllt. hilft es trotzdem als Anhaltspunkt. Ich fahr in der Ebene meist im 6. oder 7. Gang und damit ne durchschnittliche Geschwindigkeit von 30 kmh.

Falls hier noch jemand die 11-Gang Alfine fährt (oder vergleichbares auch mit der 8-Gang erlebt hat) - Ich schalte im stehen und dann zum Anfahren in der Ebene inzwischen immer in den 4. - darüber ist es mir schon öfter passiert dass ich beim Anfahren "ins leere" trete, was ein ziemlich unschönes Gefühl ist. Ist das normal, kann das noch jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Brathering (4. Juli 2015)

Im Flachland fahre ich auch mit dem 4. Gang an. Das klappt problemlos. Sofern man nicht ständig ausgebremst wird, lässt sich mit dem 7. und 8. Gang der Alfine 8 gut fahren. Die Geschwindigkeiten liegen laut GPS zwischen 27 und 32 Km/h. Das reicht für zügiges Vorankommen in der Stadt meiner Meinung nach vollkommen aus. Überland könnte die Übersetzung allerdings ein Ticken breiter sein. An diesem Punkt hat die Alfine 11 dann ihre Vorteile.

Ins Leere habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht getreten, schaue aber auch ab und zu nach der ordentlichen Justierung der Nabe. Aufgrund der geringeren Gang-Abstände, ist die Alfine 11 bei einer leichten Abweichung der beiden gelben Linien sicherlich deutlich empfindlicher.


----------



## hostage131077 (24. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe an meinem Cube Hyde Race 2015 nun eine 22T Riemenscheibe montiert; der originale 113er Riemen lässt sich noch spannen auch wenn es knapp ist.
Jedoch habe ich das Problem, dass das Laufgeräusch relativ laut ist sprich klappert und unruhig läuft. Gefühlt würde ich sagen der der Riemen jetzt nicht mehr in der FLucht läuft. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Umbau auf eine 22er Riemenscheibe (CDCRSHA22 rear sprocket 22 1122ASN10 Shimano IGH 5.5) und kann mir davon bitte berichten?

Woran könnte dies liegen? Welche Einstellmöglichkeiten habe ich?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Pyrodactil (24. August 2015)

Ist ein Montagefehler beim 22er Riemenritzel:
Mitm 111er Riemen habe ich zwischen dem forderen karoförmigen Nutenstein bis Nut-Ende Schlitten noch ca 12-13mm Luft.
Die Längendifferenz zwischen dem 111er & dem 113er beträgt aber 22mm :2 (oben/unten) = 11mm. Ist also wirklich knapp.
Er muss sich ca. 10mm mittig drücken lassen. Man kann es auch an der Frequenz wie bei einer Gitarrenseite hören ob er zu gering oder zu viel gespannt ist. Des Weiteren muss die Riemenlinie absolut stimmen & das Hinterrad grade sitzen. Klappern darf da nix.


----------



## hostage131077 (24. August 2015)

Hi Pyrodactil,

was könnte ich denn falsch montiert haben? Gehe ich davon aus, dass du ein 22er Ritzel mit einem 111er Riemen an einem Hyde Race 2015 montiert hast? Läuft dies ohne Probleme? Ich habe halt den 113er und könnte diesen auch nicht viel weiter spannen weil ich am hinteren Ende des Rahmens bin. Ich bin jetzt auch ca 10 mm weiter hinten als zuvor mit dem 24er Ritzel, von daher sollte das passen. Die Spannung passt laut App optimal, daran kann es nicht liegen das es bei mir laut ist. Das Hinterrad ist absolut gerade (Augenmaß) eingebaut. Wenn ich den Riemen Rückwärts derehe ist es noch schlimmer. Wo hast du den 111er Riemen gekauft?
Ich weiß zwar nicht ob es was bringt aber habe mal ein Bild angehangen um die Riemenlinie zu checken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hostage131077 (24. August 2015)

Meine Ritzel unterscheiden sich auch etwas von der Materialbeschaffenheit; das Neue 22er ist etwas rauher; ist dies normal?


----------



## Pyrodactil (24. August 2015)

Optisch ist eindeutig zu sehen (Spalt) da das Ritzel nicht weit genug auf der Nabe sitzt. Deswegen stimmt die Riemenlinie bei Dir auch nicht. Die Sicherungsspange kannste so auch nicht montiert haben.
Hier mal ein paar Fotos.

Den 111er habe ich aus den USA bestellen müssen, da der laut Gates EU nur bei einer sehr hohen Stückzahl zu bekommen ist.
Hier der shop, würde einen Ersatzriemen mit Dir mitbestellten & die Frachtkosten teilen. Fracht + Kontogebühren ca. 35€
http://www.beltdrivebike.com/mudport-belts.html

Anfangs war ich auf Cube wegen der Fehlübersetzung sauer & weil sie ahnungslos reagiert haben, bin aber drüber weg.

Riemen läuft tiptop. Quietschen tut er nur wenn sich zu viel Isar-Schotterstaub angesammelt hat. Lässt sich aber mit ner Wasserdusche + Schwamm fix beheben. Auch bei Steigungen hier in Tölz keine Probleme.
Nur die Nabe wird lauter, da bei der hohen Sommerhitze das Fett verharzt. Werde sie zerlegen, auswaschen, & wie die 11 fach mit Getriebeöl benetzen.

Das raue Ritzel ist gesintert & besser. Es wird durch die Rollreibung glatt.
Habe noch ein zerspantes hier rumliegen, welches ich noch an den scharfkantigen Ellipsenförmigen Aussparungen entgraten muss, sonst würde der Riemen beschädigt werden.


----------



## hostage131077 (24. August 2015)

Ach krass. Das wundert mich aber, da das originle Ritzel ebenfalls mit diesem Abstand montiert ist. Die Spange ist devinitiv drauf. Woran kann es liegen das ich das Ritzel nicht weit genug drauf bekomme? Es liegt direkt an dem Metallring der Nabe an, muss nochmal ein Foto machen wenn ich es wieder auseinander habe; denke ich komme morgen früh dazu.

Ja finde die Übersetzung auch mehr als unsinnig, darum die Motivation dies zu ändern. In Köln City & Umgebung gibt es keine grossen Berge, da macht dies auch keinen Sinn für mich.

Konntest du den 113 er denn nicht fahen oder warum bist du auf den 111er gewechselt? Klar würde den sonst mit Dir zusammen bestellen wenn nötig.

Danke für die Aufklärung mit dem gesinterten Ritzel! Wenn Du die Nabe zerlegt hast gib gerne mal nen Tip .


----------



## hostage131077 (25. August 2015)

Ich habe das 22er Ritzel nochmal eingebaut; leider mit dem selben Ergebnis. Ich müsste mit dem Ritzel weiter zur Nabenmitte dies ist aber nicht machbar, da es schon am Anschlag ist.

Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist, warum passt und funktioniert das 24er Ritzel, dies hat den selben Abstand zur Nabe. Ich habe ein paar Bilder angehnagen 22 & 24er die es zeigen.

Auf einem Bild von dir sieht man das das 24er Ritzel andersrum monitiert ist; ist dies bewusst so montiert?
Wie groß ist der Abstand bei dir genau? Ist das 22er Ritzel direkt an dem Plastikring der Nabe es ist nicht ganz genau zu erkennen? Ich denke wenn es bei mir direkt dran wäre wäre würde es einwandfrei funktionieren.

Auf den Fotos müsstest du auch sehen das der Sicherungsring korrekt drauf sitzt.


----------



## hostage131077 (25. August 2015)

Habe spasseshalber das 22er Ritzel mal gedreht um zu sehen wo der Riemen sich positioniert. Es läuft jetzt absolut "sauber". Natürlich kann ich so nicht fahren, da der Riemen nciht genau auf dem Ritzel läuft.

Ich habe mit der Schieblehre gemessen: vom Plastikring zum Riemen habe ich bei dem 22er Ritzel 1,6mm Luft. Beim 24er 2,3mm; es fehlen also 0,7 mm damit der Riemen gerade laufen kann. Welchen Abstand hast du?

Kann es sein, dass der Rahmen um so weiter ich nach hinten gehe zur Ritzelseite wandert und dadurch das Problem entsteht? Kann ich durch Unterlegscheiben o.Ä. dem entgegenwirken?

Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Naben-Lager-Muttern zu verändern um die Differenz von hinten gesehen nach links zu wandern?


----------



## hostage131077 (25. August 2015)

Es kann sein das die linke Naben-Lager-Mutter nicht fest genug angezogen war, so dass das Rad nicht die richtige Position hatte; bin dadurch jetzt etwas mehr in die richtige Position gekommen.
Jetzt läuft der Riemen weitaus ruhiger, würde sagen fast normal. Es fehlt ebenfalls etwas an Spannung (ca. 43Hz) und ich denke, dass ein kürzerer Riemen an der ursprünglichen Position besser funktionieren wird; darum hast du ja wahrscheinlich diesen verbaut.

Fahre erstmal so bis ich den 111er Riemen habe; sprich wir können gerne zusammen bestellen wenn keiner auf meine Emails antwortet. Habe ein paar Händler angeschrieben.

Ich sehe gerade, dass der Händler pro Riemen die Versandgebühren erhebt, das wird sich nicht lohnen. Kennst Du noch einen anderen Händler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrodactil (25. August 2015)

Ist aber arg viel so groß wie der Spalt anfangs aussah. Scheinst ein Montag-Bike zuhaben, da es viele Hyde Racer mit diesem Problem gibt, ohne das Ritzel gewechselt zu haben. Ist aber ein Beanstandungsmerkmal, wo ich mir die Finger nicht schmutzig gemacht hätte. Leider ist das so, wenn selbst was (auch gemeistert) verändert, erlischt das Wiederufsrecht & die Garantie, so das Dir Dein Shop nicht geholfen hätte alles auf Kulanz zu regeln oder Dirs gratis zurechtzuschrauben.
Ich habe z.B. sofort die standalisierten zu kurzen 170er Kurbel beanstandet, welche mir mein Shop gratis auf 175er getauscht hat. & es wird Cube in Rechnung gestellt. Denn eine Kurbellänge bei allen Rahmengrößen zu verschrauben ist Mumpitz.

Den Händler hatte ich anfangs wegen der Versandgebühr angemailt, als ich noch zwei Riemen bestellen wollte. Das sei ein Fehler auf deren Homepage & man solle die Versandgebühr nur einmal mit überweisen. Ich war zwar erschrocken in welchem Getto der Shop auf Google Earth zu sehen war, der Riemen war aber gut & DHL fix mitm Flieger angekommen.

& nein, einen anderen Shop habe ich leider nicht gefunden.


----------



## hostage131077 (25. August 2015)

Hmm, ich denke das die Alfine Nabe mit dem Ritzel ja eigentich nichts mit Cube zu tun hat oder? Deine sitzt also ganz drauf? Ja die Kurbel finde ich auch etwas zu kurz das stimmt. Welche hast du jetzt verbaut?

Mit dem Shop schauen wir dann mal. Habe noch diesen hier gefunden (https://www.universalcycles.com), der ist aber dann auch nicht günstiger wenn das passt mit der Bestellung.

Du hattest einige Seiten zuvor Deine Emailadresse [email protected] gepostet; ist diese noch richtig? Dann würde ich weiter mit dir hierüber kommunizieren?


----------



## Pyrodactil (25. August 2015)

Die Rahmen lassen alle Hersteller in Korea schweißen. Für die Qualität & auch für die Endmontage ist Cube verantwortlich & nicht Shimano.
Habe die gleichen Kurbeln, Truvativ E400 175er.
Mit welcher App hast du wie die Riemenspannung gemessen?
Ne, meine aktuelle mail ist [email protected]


----------



## hostage131077 (25. August 2015)

Der Abstand hat meines Erachtens an der Stelle nichts mit dem Rahen zu tun, aber da kann ich mich täuschen.

Mit der iPhoneApp von Gates http://de.gatescarbondrive.com/CDS/Products/ACCESSORIESANDTOOLS

Einfach wie an einer Gitarrensaite zupfen, messen lassen und die Spannung ablesen; klappt erstaunlich gut ;-).


----------



## everyday_ffm (28. August 2015)

2016er Modell...

http://www.cube.eu/produkte/trekking/hyde/cube-hyde-race-black-blue-2016/

ausser dem neuen Preis iHv 999,- kann ich kaum was anderes feststellen ...

...Korrektur es wurde doch was am Antrieb geändert


----------



## Pyrodactil (28. August 2015)

Interessant, ja sie haben endlich die Übersetzung 46/22 mitm 111Z Riemen korrigiert. Allerdings mit einem neuen Gates CDN. Schaut aus wie der CDX mit Nut. & die Nut ist für mich die Schwachstelle beim Riemen. Es gab schon User bei denen der CDX im rauen Gelände gerissen ist. Der CDN schaut rauer & offenporiger aus als der CDC. Den schlechten genieteten oldschool Sattel hamse auch gewechselt. Der ist bei mit gleich gewichen, da man ab den Nieten ungepolstert aufm Knochen hockte.
Optisch hamse wohl die Pulverbeschichtung glatter gewählt, da die porige 2015er Variante statisch Staub & Sand wie ein Magnet anzieht.

999€ 2016er Modell. & ich habe ins 2015er in den Vorbau, Sattel, Ritzel & Riemen investiert, natürlich mehr als +99€. Integrallenker & die 175er Kurbel gabs beim Händler gratis. Aber egal, ich bin jetzt froh mir das Bike nach meinen Bedürfnissen umgeswitcht zu haben, auch wenn Cube die Übersetzung absolut vermurxt hat. & die Fehlbereifung von Semislicks habe ich in Tölz dankend angenommen.

Jetzt sind ja 1.5er drauf, werde aber noch 1.75 oder 2.0 Reifen drauf ziehen um im achten Gang noch a bisl schneller zu werden.
Muss nochmal nachmessen ob 47-50mm Reifenbreite in die Gabel & den Hinterbau passt.

Besten Gruß an die Hyde Racer


----------



## Ungeheuer (28. August 2015)

Welche Übersetzung hat es denn jetzt?


----------



## Pyrodactil (28. August 2015)

Vorher 46/24 = 1:3,1 im 8en Gang / 33,1 km/h bei 80 Kurbel U/min
Jetzt 46/22 = 1:3,38 im 8en Gang / 36,1 km/h bei 80 Kurbel U/min

sprich eine Kurbelumdrehung = 3,38  Hinterradumdrehungen


----------



## Ungeheuer (28. August 2015)

Und damit sind dann die hier genannten "Probleme" mit der kurzen Übersetzung erledigt? Sorry, kann mir darunter aber nicht wirklich viel praktisches vorstellen...


----------



## Pyrodactil (28. August 2015)

Wenn Du in die Tabelle schauen würdest, dann erkennst Du´s.
Zur Vereinfachung:

Vorher war es wie beschrieben ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:3,1 im 8ten & letzten Gang.
Nach dem Umbau vom 2015er oder jetzt beim 2016er haste 1:2,97 im 7ten Gang, & im 8ten hast bei nem bisl Gefälle noch was zum treten bei 1:3,38, verstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (17. September 2015)

Scheint dieses Jahr einen neuen Rahmen mit Reifenfreiheit für 29er MTB-Reifen zu geben für die nicht "Race" Versionen des Hyde.

http://www.cube.eu/produkte/trekking/hyde/cube-hyde-pro-black-white-2016/

Wollte gerade schreiben, dass es ein Kandidat für mich wäre wenn ich nicht schon bedient wäre aber ich lese gerade 13,8kg... Ugh.


----------



## Cube-horst (14. Oktober 2015)

Nabend zusammen.

Ich bin kürzlich günstig an einen 15er Hyde Race Rahmen gekommen und baue mir das Rad gerade fertig. Die Länge der Tretlagerachse finde ich aber nirgends im Netz.

Kann mir einer von euch stolzen Hyde Race 2015 Besitzern mal eben die Länge der Achse beim Tretlager ausmessen?

Besten Dank schonmal...


----------



## BigJohn (15. Oktober 2015)

?
Die Tretlager-Hülse ist wie (fast) überall 68mm breit. Die Achse ist bei Hohlachsen immer gleich lang und bei Patronenlagern abhängig von der zugehörigen Kurbel.


----------



## Cube-horst (15. Oktober 2015)

Das dachte ich auch, jedoch gibt's das Lager in drei verschiedenen Achslängen:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/mobile/de/de/truvativ-powerspline-innenlager-/rp-prod21496

Mittlerweile hat sich Cube bei mir gemeldet. Sie verbauen die 113mm Version im 2015er Hyde Race, falls das für irgendjemanden mal von Belang sein sollte.


----------



## BigJohn (15. Oktober 2015)

Das Lager passt auch an unterschiedliche Kurbeln, die ggf andere Achslängen benötigen. Außerdem gibt es auch noch Rahmen mit 130mm oder 150mm Hinterbau. Dementsprechend wäre in dem Fall auch eine andere Achslänge erforderlich.


----------



## entsch (23. November 2015)

Hi zusammen

Da ich hier die größte Zahl an Hyde Race-FahrerInnen vermute, stelle ich meine Frage mal hier.

Ich würde mir gerne das 2016er Modell zulegen, schwanke aber zwischen zwei Größen.
Ich bin 1,83 und habe ne Schrittlänge von 86,5cm. Hat jemand da Erfahrungsberichte von Vorjahrsmodellen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## ekib (31. Dezember 2015)

Überlege mir mit 175 cm und 82 cm Schritt ein 2015er mit 54 Rahmen zu kaufen. Modell Hyde Pro mit Kette. Gibt ja anscheinend nicht viel negatives zu dem Rad.
Einsatz hauptsächlich im Bereich Fitness, zügige Feierabend Runden auf Teerstraßen 30-50km im trockenen. 

Denke das trifft den Einsatzbereich des Bikes optimal? Sitze nicht gerne kpl gestreckt, aber das kann ein Vorbau ja evtl. regeln?


----------



## entsch (31. Dezember 2015)

ekib schrieb:


> Überlege mir mit 175 cm und 82 cm Schritt ein 2015er mit 54 Rahmen zu kaufen...



Hi. Ich habe mir mittlerweile ein Cube Hyde Race 2016 mit ner 54er Rahmenhöhe zugelegt. Ich bin allerdings n Stück größer (1,82; 86cm SL). Und ich komme mit dem 54er gut zurecht. Sitze sogar sehr sportlich/gestreckt darauf. Musste den Sattel auch so weit nach vorne machen, wie es die Streben zulassen. 

Würde dir also ein Probesitzen empfehlen. 
Eventuell ist die Geo beim Hyde Pro auch was anders, zumal es um das Vorjahresmodell geht.


----------



## ekib (1. Januar 2016)

Mal sehen, werde mir in jedem Fall einen anderen Lenker Rizer und einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau montieren. Apple 28 x 2,35 werden auch Pflicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (2. Januar 2016)

Ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass der Big Apple da rein passt. An dem Reifen ist auch so gar nichts flott.


----------



## savvascy (2. Januar 2016)

Mit sicherheit passt der 2.35 nicht . Ich hab mir das editor 2016 (hat ja den gleichen rahmen mit dem hyde race) zugelegt, hatte mir zuerst das 54 zukommen lassen es aber zurückgeschickt da es zu gross war das 50 ist super bei meiner größe von 1.74 schrittlänge so um 80 . Das hyde pro mit kette ist wohl ein anderer rahmen ...


----------



## savvascy (2. Januar 2016)




----------



## ekib (8. Januar 2016)

Rad ist angekommen. Bei 175 und 82 cm Schritt ist der 54er Rahmen prima. Nur die Reifen 42-622 werde ich noch tauschen und den Lenker umbauen.


----------



## ekib (9. Januar 2016)

savvascy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 449321



Welche Schwalbe Marathon sind auf dem Rad montiert. Rahmen 2016 wie ich gelesen habe. Gesamtbreite?


----------



## savvascy (9. Januar 2016)

ekib schrieb:


> Welche Schwalbe Marathon sind auf dem Rad montiert. Rahmen 2016 wie ich gelesen habe. Gesamtbreite?


An dem Editor sind Marathon Supreme montiert 42-622


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ungeheuer (10. Januar 2016)

Welche Reifen montiert ihr denn stattdessen und warum sind die Marathon schlecht? Zu breit?


----------



## ekib (23. Januar 2016)

Habe heute Big Apple 28 x 2,00 für mein 2015er bestellt, Federungskomfort ist besser.


----------



## black_cube (30. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand den Hebie 663 Fix 18 mit dem Cube Adater montiert? Mich würde mal interessieren ob das passt und wie es aussieht!


----------



## Freedman (3. Februar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

den Ständer samt Adapterplatte kann man auf der Cube-Website sehen und zwar beim Travel SL (das ist im Grunde genommen ein Hyde Race mit Schutzblech, Licht und - nun ja - Ständer). Siehe http://www.cube.eu/produkte/trekking/travel/cube-travel-sl-black-grey-flashblue-2016/#&gid=1&pid=15

Der Ständer des Hyde Race kostet mich gerade auch ein paar Nerven. Hatte im November zwei Adapterplatten beim Fahrradhändler bestellt, Liefertertmin wurde mit 20.12. angegeben. Dann wurde der Liefertermin mit 20.1. angegeben und jetzt ist Anfang Februar - immer noch nichts. Ich glaube, ich werde den Support mal direkt anfragen. Ich warte gerne noch ein paar Wochen auf die Adapterplatten, Hauptsache sie kommen irgendwann.
Die zweite Adapterplatte möchte ich für mein SUV, das hat identische Ausfallenden, die Adapterplatte müsste also auch passen. Komischerweise wird das von Cube nicht kommuniziert. Seltsam - ich finde ein Urban Bike ohne Ständer ist extrem unpraktisch. Ich meine, das sind eigentlich Centartikel, die könnte Cube so gesehen den Rädern gleich beilegen oder wenigstens auf der Homepage deutlich darauf verweisen, damit verzweifelte Kunden nicht Foren nach passenden Ständern durchforsten müssen...

Zum Hyde Race selber: Tolles Fahrrad, gefällt mir richtig gut. Allerdings fand ich die 2015er Version mit mehr blauen Elementen schöner. Wobei, fast ganz in Schwarz hat auch was.


----------



## Freedman (4. Februar 2016)

Ok, der Cube-Support hat sich - ziemlich fix - gemeldet: Die Adapterplatten kommen voraussichtlich in KW 11, also Anfang März.


----------



## XelleX (12. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen.
Auch ich interessiere mich sehr für das CUBE HYDE RACE 2016. Ich bin es gestern auch zum ersten Mal Probe gefahren und bin wirklich wahnsinnig begeistert. Allerdings gibt es noch ein paar Punkte, die für mich nicht so ganz klar sind und die mir derzeit noch Unbehagen bereiten:

*1. Punkt - Übersetzung:*
Einige von Euch haben ja hier über die nicht so optimale Übersetzung des letzten (schnellsten) Gangs geschrieben. Ist dies wirklich so gravierend und im Alltag spürbar? Ich möchte das Rad ausschließlich für Fahrten von und zur Arbeit benutzen. Ich wohne in Rostock und fahre nur innerhalb von Rostock und auf Radwegen bzw. Straßen. Weder Wald- noch Schotterwege liegen auf meinem Weg. Ich bin bisher eigentlich überhaupt nicht regelmäßig Fahrrad gefahren. Von daher weiß ich nun nicht, inwiefern für mich diese so genannte Entfaltung im schnellsten Gang überhaupt relevant ist? Ob ich auf einer normalen Straße durchschnittlich schneller als 30km/h fahre kann ich mir derzeit noch gar nicht vorstellen. Meint Ihr, dass diese Thematik für mich daher nicht so eine große bzw. überhaupt keine Rolle spielt und für mich somit vernachlässigbar ist?

*2. Punkt - Rahmenhöhe:*
Ich bin laut Ausweis 176cm groß. Allerdings glaube ich das nicht so ganz und tippe eher so auf 174/175cm. Meine Schrittlänge habe ich in Eigenregie mit eine wenig Fummelei auf ungefähr 80-82cm bestimmen können. Der Verkäufer hat bei mir nichts ausgemessen, sondern mir anhand meiner Körpergröße einen 50er Rahmen empfohlen. Bei meiner Probefahrt habe ich auch auf einem 50er Rahmen gesessen.
Die nächsthöhere Rahmengröße wäre ja ein 54er Rahmen. Das Problem vor Ort beim Verkäufer war: Er hatte das Rad nur in 50er Größe da. Er meinte das würde passen. Ich konnte also keine 54er Rahmen testen. Ich habe nun etwas Angst, dass er das nur gesagt hat, damit ich das Rad nehme. Eins mit 54er Rahmen müsste ja sonst erst bestellt werden. Kann ich mich Eurer Meinung nach auf sein Urteil bzw. seine Empfehlung verlassen oder sollte ich bei meinen Körpermaßen doch eher zum 54er Rahmen tendieren?

*3. Punkt - Schutzbleche:*
Sofern ich mich für das Rad entscheide, muss es unbedingt mit Schutzblechen ausgestattet werden, die zuverlässig und sicher wirklich auch den Schmutz bzw. Dreck oder ähnliches abhalten. Der Verkäufer hat mir da Steckschutzbleche für 17,- EUR gezeigt, die er zusätzlich mit extra erhältlichen Metallstreben anbauen würde.
Nun habe ich schon mitbekommen, dass Schutzblech eben nicht gleich Schutzblech ist und das es eben auch qualitativ hier Unterschiede gibt. Könnt Ihr mir bitte ein konkretes Schutzblech für Vorder- und Hinterrad empfehlen, dass auch wirklich zuverlässig ist? Ich darf halt nicht dreckig bei meiner Arbeit ankommen. Zweite Bedingung ist, dass es qualitativ so gut ist und verbaut wird, dass es nicht während der Fahrt klappert. Ich möchte nach Möglichkeit wirklich gern ohne Nebengeräusche/Klappergeräusche die Fahrt genießen.

*4. Punkt - Beleuchtung und StvZo-Zubehör:*
Das Rad wird ja "nackt" also ohne Beleuchtung angeboten. Beleuchtung benötige ich aber zwingend für meine Fahrten von und zur Arbeit.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mir diesbezüglich einige Lösungen oder Modelle empfehlen könntet. Sind Batteriebetriebene besser als über USB-aufladbare Leuchten? Die Beleuchtung soll sich nach Möglichkeit schnell und ohne Probleme an- und auch abbauen lassen, falls ich das Rad mal draußen (natürlich angeschlossen) vor einem Supermarkt abstelle.
Abschließend: Benötige ich abgesehen von der Beleuchtung noch weiteres Zubehör für die alltägliche Nutzung auf öffentlichen Straßen?

----------------------------------------------

Soweit die Punkte, die mir bisher noch unklar sind. Ich freue mich sehr auf Eure Antworten und bedanke mich dafür schon einmal im Voraus.

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## denis0082 (12. Februar 2016)

*Rahmengröße:*
Gemäß Cube Homepage:

Schrittlänge x 0,66 = RH („Trekkingräder“)
80 x 0,66 = 52,8
82 x 0,66 = 54,12

Also Eher 54cm als 50cm. Ich würde auf jeden Fall 54cm.

*Beleuchtung:* Batteriebetrieben und per USB aufladbar schließen sich nicht aus. Ich verwende zur Zeit eine Kombi aus Trelock i-go LS 750 mit drei AA Akkus und als Rücklicht das Sigma MONO RL. Beide sind einfach per Micro-USB aufladbar.

*Schutzbleche: *Sehen selten schön aus, ganz passabel und vom Style her passend für das Hyde finde ich die SKS Velo 42 Urban:





Die lassen sich entweder als Steckschutzbleche oder mit zusätzlichen Streben (wie im Bild) verwenden.

Die SKS Bluemels Primus sind auch ganz schick. Sind aber "echte", festmontierte Schutzbleche. Musst schauen ob die zum Rahmen kompatibel sind.


----------



## savvascy (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo bin auch so deine groesse plus minus 1-2 cm und hatte mir das 54 bestellt fand  aber das oberrohr sehr hoch das 50 ist sportlicher wenn auch mit etwas zu geneigter sitzposition (sattelueberhoehung) fuer die stadt   aber bin dabei geblieben und happy .Habe aber auch lenker und vorbau geaendert und so ist es perfekt .Was ich als stoerend emfinde ist das man relativ leicht mit den fersen an den rahmen kommt beim pedalieren lg


----------



## XelleX (12. Februar 2016)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Halten die sks Velo 42 bzw sks blumels primus denn auch wirklich zuverlässig dem Dreck von mir fern? Sind sie breit genug? Das Thema ist wirklich sehr wichtig, da ich in Arbeits Kleidung fahre und diese nicht verdrecken darf.

Okay bezüglich der Rahmen Größe werde ich den 54er zumindest mal testen. Bei dem Preis möchte ich einfach auf Nummer sicher gehen.

Zur Beleuchtung: Hält den Batterie länger durch oder die USB Ladung? 

Kurz noch zu den Bremsen... Die Scheiben bremsen haben bei meiner Probefahrt gestern zum Teil beim Bremsen gequietscht... Ist das normal? Der Verkäufer meinte die müssen erst eingefahren bzw eingebremst werden?


----------



## BigJohn (12. Februar 2016)

Die Ausdauer einer Batterielampe hängt von vielem ab. Was meinst du mit USB Ladung? Ein USB Anschluss an Fahrrad der vom Naben Dynamo versorgt wird? Scheibenbremsen können schon mal quietschen. Die Gründe dafür können vielfältig sein. Mit dem Einbremsen hat das nur zu tun, wenn die Beläge recht scharfkantig sind. 

Ich bin jetzt ungern d überbringer schlechter Nachrichten, aber das Hyde ist wahrscheinlich nicht das richtige Rad für dich. Wenn du zwingend Schutzbleche und Beleuchtung brauchst, solltest du nach einem Rad sehen, das schon damit ausgestattet ist. So kommst du am Ende billiger weg und das hyde würde nach den genannten Änderungen eh kaum anders aussehen. In Rostock könnte die Übersetzung durchaus ein Problem darstellen. Kann man zwar ändern, aber da sind schon sehr viele Änderungen für eine Neuanschaffung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XelleX (12. Februar 2016)

Mir gefällt das hyde sehr von der Optik her. Das Gewicht empfinde ich auch als sehr leicht.

Bezüglich der Beleuchtung wollte ich in Erfahrung bringen ob eine Batterie betriebene Lampe länger durchhält, als eine Lampe die ich vorher per USB aufgeladen habe.

Und weshalb sollte ich mit der Übersetzung in Rostock Probleme bekommen?

Eventuell könnte ich das Stevens 6x Lite Tour nochmal zur Probe fahren... Wäre dies ggf eine Alternative?
Obwohl ich mich eigentlich in das hyde verguckt...


----------



## BigJohn (12. Februar 2016)

Du lädst per USB auch nur ne Batterie. So soll da der Unterschied sein? 

Rostock ist sehr flach, die Übersetzung am Hyde sehr kurz. Das beißt sich. 

Das Stevens ist das selbe in grün. Da sind ja auch weder Schutzbleche noch Beleuchtung dran. Viele hier im forum sind keine Freunde von Akku Lampen und empfehlen eher Dynamos. Ich fahre selbst mit Akku, aber es erfordert schon etwas Aufmerksamkeit, wenn man nicht irgendwann im dunkeln stehen will


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (12. Februar 2016)

XelleX schrieb:


> Kurz noch zu den Bremsen... Die Scheiben bremsen haben bei meiner Probefahrt gestern zum Teil beim Bremsen gequietscht... Ist das normal? Der Verkäufer meinte die müssen erst eingefahren bzw eingebremst werden?


Frag in doch mal ob er die Scheiben entkonserviert hat.

Wenn an den Bremsscheiben womöglich auch noch das (wenn die denn von Shimano sind) Kontrollklebchen dranpappt, dann sind auch die Scheiben mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht ...


----------



## FlowinFlo (12. Februar 2016)

XelleX schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Beleuchtung wollte ich in Erfahrung bringen ob eine Batterie betriebene Lampe länger durchhält, als eine Lampe die ich vorher per USB aufgeladen habe.


Das  kommt auf die jeweilige Lampe an. Ich nutze zB die Knog Boomer in der Version mit 2xAAA Batterien (Eneloop Akkus). Es gibt sie auch mit integriertem Akku, bei dem sie dann nur ein Drittel der Laufzeit bei gleichem Bauraum hat. 

Die Argumente von @BigJohn sind, anbei gesagt, mehr als berechtigt. Wenn du das Hyde mit allem nachrüstest, was ihm jetzt fehlt, sieht es dann aus wie die Bikes, die all das von vornherein haben, nur hässlicher, weil keine Vorbereitung für die Verkabelung existiert. Und es kommt dich teurer. 
Dann doch lieber ein Cube aus der Travel-Linie.


----------



## XelleX (12. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das Stevens ist das selbe in grün. Da sind ja auch weder Schutzbleche noch Beleuchtung dran. Viele hier im forum sind keine Freunde von Akku Lampen und empfehlen eher Dynamos. Ich fahre selbst mit Akku, aber es erfordert schon etwas Aufmerksamkeit, wenn man nicht irgendwann im dunkeln stehen will



Das Stevens 6X Lite Tour verfügt doch über komplette Beleuchtung, Gepackträger und auch Schutzbleche?


----------



## BigJohn (12. Februar 2016)

Von Tour war ja bisher nicht die Rede. Das 6x gibts auch in nackig 
Ich sehe aber gerade, dass das ne Kettenschaltung hat. Ich würde die an deiner stelle erst mal entscheiden welche Schaltung dir mehr liegt und dann das passende Rad dazu suchen


----------



## XelleX (12. Februar 2016)

Ich bin gestern zum ersten mal mit einer Nabenschaltung Gefahren und fand sie super. Alles wunderbar fließend und vor allem leise. Grundsätzlich habe ich mich nicht direkt auf eine Schaltung eingeschossen. Am Cube hyde war gestern nur halt alles so in sich stimmig. Das Cube Nature wirkte im direkten Vergleich sehr viel klobiger und schwerer.


----------



## Freedman (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo Alex,


du kannst es dir eigentlich ziemlich einfach machen: Vom Hyde Race gibt es bereits eine Variante mit Schutzblech, Ständer, Gepäckträger, Nabendynamo und einem etwas bequemeren Lenker. Das Cube-Logo ist aufgedruckt und nicht Relief-artig wie beim Hyde Race, der Preis ist natürlich höher, ansonsten ist das Fahrrad identisch.

Es ist das Travel SL, siehe http://www.cube.eu/produkte/trekking/travel/cube-travel-sl-black-grey-flashblue-2016/#&gid=1&pid=15


BigJohn hat recht, du solltest erst mal überlegen, welche Art Fahrrad du möchtest. Das Stevens 6x Lite hat eine Kettenschaltung, Felgenbremsen und eine Starrgabel.

Das Cube Hyde Race / Travel SL hat eine Nabenschaltung mit Riemenantrieb, Scheibenbremsen und eine Starrgabel. Diesem Konzept entspricht ziemlich genau das Stevens Courier Luxe.

Für die Stadt würde ich dir auf jeden Fall letzteres Setup empfehlen: Starrgabel weil leicht, wartungsfrei und direkt ansprechend. Nabenschaltung und Riemen weil sehr wartungsarm und keine schmutzigen Hosenbeine. Und die Alfine 8 ist wirklich sagenhaft leise! Bei der Kettenschaltung hast du zwar eine höhere Bandbreite an Gängen, aber das brauchst du in der (flachen) Stadt ja nicht. In der Stadt ist es eh schwierig und anstrengend, dauerhaft 30 kmh zu fahren. Ich denke, realistischer sind Geschwindigkeiten zw, 15 und 20 kmh, du willst ja auch nicht völlig verschwitzt ankommen. Leute, die schon jahrelang pendeln oder jede Woche 200km Rad fahren sind natürlich schneller unterwegs. Aber für deinen Einsatzzweck scheint eine Nabenschaltung perfekt geeignet. Und wenn es bergab geht und ich ab 35 oder 40 kmh nicht mehr mittreten kann, lasse ich es halt rollen und freue mich…


Weitere Fahrräder mit Nabenschaltung, die für dich interessant sein könnten: Cube Travel Pro, Cube Town, Stevens Courier SL, Stevens City Flight Tour.


Ansonsten hat jeder Fahrradhersteller verschiedene Räder mit Kettenschaltung und Schutzblechen im Angebot. Bei Cube sind das z.B. Touring, Nature Allroad, Curve Allroad.


MfG Freedman


----------



## Freedman (12. Februar 2016)

Noch ein paar Hinweise:

1. Übersetzung:
Hier im Forum wurde die Übersetzung des Hyde Race 2015 kritisiert. Das Hyde Race 2016 hat eine etwas längere Übersetzung. Ich hätte für mich gerne die kürzere 2015er Übersetzung gehabt (weil hügelige Umgebung), leider war damals das 2015er nicht mehr lieferbar. Fahr doch noch mal eine Runde mit dem Hyde vom Händler und schau, ob die Übersetzung für dich passt.

2. Rahmenhöhe:
Ich habe auch zwischen dem 50er und 54er geschwankt (ca. 1,77m; ca. 80cm Schrittlänge; rechnerisch also RH 52,8). Wenn ich jetzt bei meinem 54er über dem Fahrrad stehe, ist noch ein klein bisschen Luft zwischen Oberrohr und Schritt. Entschieden habe ich mich aufgrund des folgenden Hinweises auf der Cube-Homepage: "Liegt Ihr Wert zwischen zwei angebotenen Höhen gilt folgende Faustregel: Wählen Sie bei sportlicher Fahrweise die kleinere Rahmenhöhe. Die bequemere Sitzposition erhalten sie, wenn Sie den größeren Rahmen wählen."

3. Schutzbleche:
Ich habe mir für das Hyde Race die SKS Bluemels 45mm in matt gekauft. Die passen farblich super zum Hyde, habe sie allerdings noch nicht montiert. Steckschutzbleche würde ich für deinen Einsatzzweck nicht empfehlen. Und das Travel SL hat ja schon welche montiert.

4. Licht:
Für deinen Einsatzzweck sind sicher feste Lichter + Nabendynamo perfekt. Das ist ein weiteres Argument für das Travel SL. Wenn du jedes Mal vor dem Supermarkt deine Stecklichter abmachst, wirst du nicht glücklich. Ich habe mir Stecklichter gekauft, weil ich nicht vor habe sehr häufig bei Nacht zu fahren, und die schöne Linie vom Hyde nicht durch eine Lichtanlage ruinieren wollte. Aber mich nervt es jetzt schon, wenn ich die Lichter montieren muss, auch wenn das nur eine halbe Minute dauert...

Aus meiner Sicht spricht alles für das Travel SL (oder das Stevens Courier Luxe oder ein vergleichbares Rad). Wenn die dir zu teuer sind, kauf ein Rad mit Kettenschaltung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freedman (12. Februar 2016)

.


----------



## BigJohn (12. Februar 2016)

Freedman schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendwie einen kompletten Beitrag löschen? Sorry, bin neu hier...



Du kannst ihn melden, aber ich seh da jetzt nix löschenswertes. Im Zweifel editieren und einfach nur nen Punkt setzen.


----------



## adrenalin_pur (12. Februar 2016)

XelleX schrieb:


> Halten die sks Velo 42 bzw sks blumels primus denn auch wirklich zuverlässig dem Dreck von mir fern? Sind sie breit genug? Das Thema ist wirklich sehr wichtig, da ich in Arbeits Kleidung fahre und diese nicht verdrecken darf.



Richtigen Schutz bietet nur ein wesentlich längeres Schutzblech vorne. Baut aber fast kein Hersteller dran aus optischen Gründen. Räder sollen ja "sportlich" aussehen... und breiter müsste es auch sein. Bei 42mm Reifen mindestens 52mm Breite.
Wenn es richtig nass ist (oder regnet), sollte Regenschutz (Überschuhe) oder wasserdichte Schuhe Pflicht sein.

Wegen der Übersetzung:
Mit 46/22 (vorne/hinten) ist man mit moderater 80'er Trittfrequenz schon bei 36 km/h (http://www.ritzelrechner.de/?GR=SNI8&KB=46&RZ=22&UF=2230&TF=80&SL=2.6&UN=KMH. Bei TF 100 -> 45 km/h.
Sollte reichen oder ?
Das Problem der Alfine8 ist eher die zu lange Übersetzung...
Bin mit einer deutlich kürzer übersetzen Alfine8 (39/23) bergab schon 65 gefahren. Selbst da konnte ich bis 40 mittreten.

Spätestens mit Schutzblechen, Akkuleuchten und Schloss ist von so geliebten "puren" Optik des Nature nicht mehr viel übrig, siehe Empfehlungen für andere Räder...


----------



## XelleX (12. Februar 2016)

Guten Abend und vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.



Freedman schrieb:


> du kannst es dir eigentlich ziemlich einfach machen: Vom Hyde Race gibt es bereits eine Variante mit Schutzblech, Ständer, Gepäckträger, Nabendynamo und einem etwas bequemeren Lenker. Das Cube-Logo ist aufgedruckt und nicht Relief-artig wie beim Hyde Race, der Preis ist natürlich höher, ansonsten ist das Fahrrad identisch.
> 
> Es ist das Travel SL, siehe http://www.cube.eu/produkte/trekking/travel/cube-travel-sl-black-grey-flashblue-2016/#&gid=1&pid=15



Vielen Dank auch für diese Empfehlung, die ich sehr interessant finde. Das fest verbaute Licht und die gleich mit angebauten Schutzbleche sprechen eindeutig für sich.
Weißt Du zufällig, ob ich mir den Gepäckträger abbauen lassen kann? Den benötige ich nämlich gar nicht.
Und wirkt sich der Abbau dann ggf. auf die Stabilität der Schutzbleche aus? Mit anderen Worten: Klappern die dann, wenn man den Gepäckträger abmontiert?

Gibt es sonst gravierende Unterschiede zwischen Hyde Race und Travel SL? Schaltung und Übersetzungen sind identisch?
Du sprachst noch vom bequemeren Lenker; in wie fern ist der bequemer/besser?

Last but not least: Schützen die Schutzbleche beim Travel SL zuverlässig vor Dreck oder ist das auch wieder so nur ne Notlösung wie bei den Steckblechen?


----------



## Freedman (13. Februar 2016)

Klick mal auf den Link zum Travel SL. Die Bilder und technischen Daten sind ziemlich aussagekräftig.
Den Gepäckträger kannst du nicht so einfach abmontieren, da die Schutzbleche und das Licht an dem Gepäckträger befestigt sind. Bis auf die oben genannten Dinge sind Hyde Race und Trave SL identisch, also auch Schaltung und Übersetzung.Meine Angaben sind aber ohne Gewähr. Du kannst ruhig die technischen Daten auf der Cube-Seite vergleichen, um sicher zu gehen. Das Travel SL Damenrad hat auf den Bildern einen geschwungenen Lenker, der ist garantiert bequemer, als der Flatbar-Lenker des Hyde Race. Beim Travel SL Herrenrad kann ich es auf dem Bild nicht ganz erkennen, sieht aber nicht so geschwungen aus, wie beim Damenrad. Ein Lenker ist im Übrigen schnell getauscht. Der Sattel ist übrigens auch noch anders.
Die Schutzbleche sehen ganz vernünftig aus. Definitiv besser, als Steckschutzbleche. Aber bei Schutzblechen konkurriert eben IMMER die Optik mit der Schutzwirkung.


----------



## XelleX (13. Februar 2016)

Beim Hyde Race und beim Travel SL sind unterschiedliche Nabenritzel verbaut. Beim Hyde Race die Gates CDN Center Track 22 und beim Travel SL die Gates CDX Center Track 22. Unterscheiden sie sich besonders bzw. spürbar qualitativ?

Habe noch eine Frage zur Befestigung der Räder. Sind die mit Schrauben befestigt oder mit diesen Schnellspannern? Kann man ggf. Schnellspanner gegen Schrauben tauschen? Ich habe immer Angst, dass mir sonst die Räder geklaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freedman (13. Februar 2016)

CDX vs. CDN? Also so genau kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber ich glaube nicht, dass man da einen Unterschied spürt.

An der Hinterachse sind Muttern, man kann dort auch keine Schnellspanner nachrüsten. An der Vorderachse sind normale Schnellspanner. Da kann man keine Muttern draufschrauben. Es gibt aber verschiedene Sicherungssysteme bzw. Sicherheitsschnellspanner, z.B. http://www.bike24.de/p14664.html oder https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/rose-lite-axle-spannachsen/aid:50003 oder https://www.bike-components.de/de/BBB/WheelFixed-BQR-03-Nabenschnellspanner-Set-p9329/


----------



## Freedman (8. April 2016)




----------



## Freedman (8. April 2016)

Bei Cube ist jetzt endlich die Adapterplatte zur Ständermontage am Hyde vorrätig. Werde die Sachen demnächst mal montieren. Habe zwei Adapterplatten bestellt, weil ich davon ausgehe, dass die Platte auch an meinem Cube SUV passt. Die eine Platte ist ziemlich grob verschweißt, müsste aber trotzdem gehen.


----------



## Freedman (17. April 2016)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder der Cube Adapterplatte für Ksa18 Ständer.


----------



## Freedman (17. April 2016)

Teil 2


----------



## Mircwidu (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Bin nun stolzer Besitzer eines Editor. Hab aber noch paar kleine Fragen dazu.
Wie straff muss der Riemen sein? Nur zur Kontrolle.
Die alfin geht noch ein wenig schwergängig. Das bin ich von ner Kettenschaltung nicht gewohnt. Ist das normal?
Hat schon wer an dem Rad einen kinderanhänger gezogen? Welchen Adapter benötige ich für die Achse?
Hoffe nun das das Wetter etwas besser wird und dann wird die erste Runde gedreht
Gruß 
Robert


----------



## Freedman (23. Mai 2016)

Viel Spaß mit dem Editor! Von Gates gibt es eine App, die ähnlich wie ein Gitarrenstimmgerät funktioniert, also Riemen zupfen, dann Mikrofon von Smartphone/Tablet dran halten. Habe ich aber noch nicht an meinem Rad ausprobiert, das kommt aber demnächst, weil ich die Übersetzung ändere. Bei mir hatte ich den Eindruck, dass der Riemen sich nach dem ersten Fahren etwas geweitet hat, aber eigentlich soll das nicht vorkommen.
Ich kenne nur die Alfine 8, die geht aber angenehm leicht. Mit Anhängern habe ich auch keine Erfahrung, sollte aber möglich sein, einen zu montieren. Die meisten Kupplungen werden an der Radmutter bzw. dem Schnellspanner befestigt. Könnte sein, dass das wegen der Drehmomentbegrenzungsscheibe nicht so gut an deinen Editor passt, musst du mal ausprobieren bzw. dich im Radladen beraten lassen. Falls die Drehmomentbegrenzungsscheibe zu dick ist, kannst du stattdessen den Cube-Ständeradapter montieren, der ist dünner und verhindert auch, dass sich die Achse mitdreht.


----------



## TonisBike (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir jetzt auch ein Cube Hyde Ryce 2016 Fahrrad wegen ein 10 % Rabatt Online gekauft und finde es sieht echt Klasse aus.

Bei der Funktion sind mir zwei Dinge aufgefallen und da ich noch kein Riemenantrieb und Nabenschaltung hatte, weiß ich nicht ob es normal ist.

1. Wenn ich mit den Pedalen den Rücktritt tätige, merke ich einen Widerstand und höre ein leichtes Geräusch, als würde die Alfine 8 Gang Nabenschaltung oder das Tretlager nicht richtig frei laufen. Ich weiß das dort ein Planetengetriebe eingebaut ist, aber habe keine Erfahrung wie leicht so etwas sich Rückwärts drehen muss.

2. Wenn ich das Fahrrad anhebe und den Hinterreifen frei drehen lasse, kommt der Reifen ungewohnt schnell zum stehen als würde die Alfine 8 Gang Nabenschaltung nicht richtig frei laufen.

Ich muss dazu anmerken, dass das Fahrrad gut verpackt und die Verpackung nicht beschädigt war. Gleichzeitig hatte mein Zusammenbau nichts mit dem Hinterrad/Nabenschaltung/Tretlager zu tun, so das ich nichts falsch gemacht haben kann.

Daher folgende Fragen:

A. Ist das Verhalten von 1 und 2 normal oder sitzt der Zahnriemen möglicherweise zu fest ? Ich habe mit der Gates App eine Frequenz von 75 - 78 Hz gemessen.

B. Wird die Riemenspannung wie folgt eingestellt: Erst an der Cube Konstruktion hinten außen an der Gabel die vier großen silbernen Inbusschrauben 2 x links/ 2 x rechts lösen und dann von hinten an der Gabel mit den zwei kleinen silbernen Inbusschrauben links/rechts die Riemenspannung einstellen?

C. Wie kann ich überprüfen ob die Alfine 8 Gang Nabenschaltung und das Tretlager richtig frei läuft ?

D. Muss ich das Fahrrad einfahren damit gegebenenfalls das Verhalten 1 und 2 nicht mehr vorhanden ist?

Ich muss dazu schreiben, dass ich mit dem neuen erst 35 km und vorher nur normale Kettenschaltungen gefahren bin.

Leider finde ich nichts dazu bezüglich in keiner Anleitung und Cube hat mir zwar weitere Links, aber wegen der Zahnriemen Einstellung auf den Cube Händler verwiesen.

VG Toni


----------



## BigJohn (29. Mai 2016)

Das Tretlager muss definitiv eingefahren werden. Zum Gates kann ich dir leider nix sagen.


----------



## Mircwidu (31. Mai 2016)

@TonisBike selbes Thema bei mir. Liest du einen Post über deinem. Werde meines mal zerlegen und schauen.
Kennt wer die Drehmomente des Hinterbau? Meiner macht seit der letzten Regenfahrt geräusche. Ich denke da muss ich noch mal ran da es mich in den Wahnsinn treibt. 



TonisBike schrieb:


> A. Ist das Verhalten von 1 und 2 normal oder sitzt der Zahnriemen möglicherweise zu fest ? Ich habe mit der Gates App eine Frequenz von 75 - 78 Hz gemessen.


in der App sind folgende Werte Hinterlegt:
http://www.gatescarbondrive.com/tech/overview
TENSIONING RECOMMENDATIONS​   SMOOTH & STEADY PEDALING STYLE / PUNCHY & ROUGH PEDALING STYLE​MOUNTAIN & SS URBAN   45-60 Hz (35-45 lbs) / 60-75 Hz (45-53 lbs)
INTERNALLY GEARED HUB 35-50 Hz (28-40 lbs) / 35-50 Hz (28-40 lbs)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TonisBike (5. Juni 2016)

@XC01_Biker
Ich habe Dein Beitrag gelesen und bin froh, dass ich nicht der einzige bin. Sorry...  vielleicht können wir voneinander lernen  . So nebenbei, ich habe nach ca. 55 km Gesamtstrecke meine linke Schraube die zum Zahnriemen spannen am Rahmen ist, verloren. Das ganze wundert mich gar nicht, da der Hersteller Cube keine selbstsichernde Schraube oder Sicherungslack benutzt. Es ist natürlich auch kein Zufall, dass gerade die Schraube verloren geht, die gegenüberliegend vom Zahnriemen liegt auf der geringere Kräfte wirken  .
Ich hoffe ich bekomme von meinem Cube Händler diese Schraube unkompliziert zugeschickt, damit ich auch mein Zahnriemen richtig einstellen kann.

Hast Du Dein Zahnriemen schon angeschaut, eingestellt oder besonderes festgestellt?

VG Toni


----------



## Freedman (1. Juli 2016)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> Hat schon wer an dem Rad einen kinderanhänger gezogen? Welchen Adapter benötige ich für die Achse?
> Hoffe nun das das Wetter etwas besser wird und dann wird die erste Runde gedreht
> Gruß
> Robert



Hallo Robert,
habe gerade durch zufall ein Hyde mit Anhänger gesehen und zwar gezogen von Jürgen Vogel (dem Schauspieler). Auf der Homepage der Fa. Weber sind Bilder aus dem Film "Hin und weg"(?), auf denen man ganz gut die Anhängerkupplung-Ständer-Kombi sehen kann. Siehe https://www.weber-products.de/products/kupplung_b-bo/
VG Freedman


----------



## Deleted 224116 (2. Juli 2016)

Hi, ich hätte auch mal ne Frage:

Ist für jemanden ersichtlich ob das Travel Pro mit Nabenschaltung Rücktritt hat?

Was haltet ihr vom Travel Pro?
Möchte mir im Herbst ein neues Rad zulegen, am liebsten mit 29er Bereifung, Starrgabel und eben Nabenschaltung.
Die restliche Stvzo Ausstattung benötige ich ebenfalls.

Zweck ist der tägliche Arbeitsweg ca. 10km, stellenweise Feldwege, sonst Straße.

Danke für Tipps und Meinungen.


----------



## Freedman (2. Juli 2016)

Das Travel Pro hat auf dem Foto auf der Cube-Seite hinten eine Scheibenbremse. Rücktritt würde man an dem Bremsarm erkennen, der üblicherweise per Schelle links am Hinterbau befestigt ist. Für Feldwege machen die Dicken Reifen natürlich Sinn, eine Federgabel fände ich da auch nicht schlecht. Hat das Travel Pro eine Lichtanlage? Wenn nicht, würde ich mir an deiner Stelle evtl. überlegen, ein Rad mit Nabendynamo zu nehmen. Ich selbst fahre aber kaum nachts und bin ganz happy mit meinen Batterielichtern. Travel SL und z.B. Bulls Urban 8/11 und Radon Urban haben (bzw. gibt es gg Aufpreis mit) Lichtanlagen, diese Räder haben aber dünnere Reifen.


----------



## Freedman (2. Juli 2016)

Ok, alles gut, ich sehe gerade, das Travel Pro hat eine Lichtanlage.


----------



## everyday_ffm (5. August 2016)

Mal eine Frage zum Riemenatrieb. Ich fahre mein Cube schon über 2.000 km und bin eigentlich echt zufrieden.

Seit einiger Zeit bemerke ich, dass der Riemen an der hinteren Nabe innen quasi anliegt (siehe Bild) und im Freilauf (Füsse von den Pedalen) der Riemen bzw auch die Pedale mitlaufen. Ich kann den Riemen zwar händisch wegschieben aber dann läuft er wieder zur Innenseite zurück.

Das Hinterrad wurde im letzen Jahr vom Händler eingesetzt und ist seit dem von mir nicht verändert worden.

Hat jemand Ideen was zu verändern ist - Spannung, Ausrichtung etc ?

Vielen Dank & Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Freedman (5. August 2016)

Bin kein Fachmann. Aber versuch doch mal, das linke Ausfallende etwas weiter nach hinten zu schieben. Damit änderst du auch den Winkel der Riemenscheibe. Wenn meine These stimmt, ist die Riemenscheibe dann entweder so gerade, dass der Riemen nicht mehr wandern kann oder ganz leicht schräg, so dass der Riemen zur anderen Seite wandert. 
Ich habe das 2016er-Modell, da hat die Riemenscheibe in der Mitte einen Steg, damit kann der Riemen theoretisch nicht mehr wandern.


----------



## BigJohn (7. August 2016)

Damit wäre das ganze Hinterrad schräg und nicht mehr parallel zur Fahrtrichtung


----------



## Freedman (8. August 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Damit wäre das ganze Hinterrad schräg und nicht mehr parallel zur Fahrtrichtung


BigJohn, du hast es erkannt 
Möglicherweise ist das Hinterrad ja jetzt minimal schräg (Radausbau beim Händler...), denn ohne Grund wandert der Riemen ja nicht plötzlich, oder? Durch das Verschieben des linken Ausfallendes wäre dann das Hinterrad wieder gerade - super! Oder halt ganz leicht schräg in die andere Richtung - auch super, denn das merkt man beim Fahren ja nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## denis0082 (8. August 2016)

Ich würde einfach mal die Riemenspannung prüfen (gibt's dafür nicht sogar ne App?)


----------



## Gumble (6. September 2016)

hallo community, bin am Grübeln mir ein Cube Hyde Race (2016) zu kaufen (850eur bei bike-boarder): Frage, welches *Schutzblech* ist denn zu empfehlen? eins von Cube? Sks? Sollte sehr lange sein, ggfs mit extra Spritzschutz/Mud flap. Außerdem *Gepäckträger *(für Seitentaschen). Ja man könnte gleich das Cube Travel SL nehmen, allerdings gibts das nicht mehr reduziert in Größe 58cm.

Seid ihr soweit mit dem Bike zufrieden? Gibt ja inzwischen ähnliche Bikes: Riemen+Nabenschaltung, z.B. Ghost Square Urban 6 für auch 850 Eur (bereits mit Schutzblech und Gepäckträger)


----------



## Mircwidu (7. September 2016)

Man muss die 11Gang Alfine mögen und sie ein wenig Sanft behandeln dann ist es ein Top Rad. Aber beim Race war die 8 Gang verbaut oder? Die sollte nicht so Sensibel sein
Schutzbleche sind bei mir zwei in der engeren Wahl
1. http://www.herkelmannbikes.com/shop/wingee/wingee-w52-r358-1/ aber eigentlich zu teuer. Haben gepäcktaschenhalter Ink.
2. die Cube Guard Trecking Pro weil es diese Doppelwandigen sein sollen http://www.buechel-online.com/fahrradteile-radschuetzer-aluminium (die Colloy Air)

Konnte sie leider noch nicht Live befummeln.


----------



## everyday_ffm (9. September 2016)

Was kann denn das 2017er Modell neues...? https://www.cube.eu/2017/trekking/hyde/cube-hyde-race-blacknflashgreen-2017/


----------



## Gumble (20. September 2016)

hallo nochmal. ich hab nun zugeschlagen und das alte 2016er Modell gewählt (online bestell). Gefällt mir besser als das 2017er Modell (grün statt blau).
Die ersten Dinge sind schon bestellt (Klingel, Leuchten, Pedale, Schloß...), nur ist die Frage mit dem Schutzblech noch nicht geklärt.
Wingee sind schick, aber arg teuer.
Favorit ist das Set "Trekking HPA" von Cube https://www.cube.eu/equipment/zubehoer/zubehoersets/product/cube-trekking-set-hpa-black/
der Vorteil ist das man das Schutzblech direkt am Gepäckträger montieren kann, ohne extra Streben. Allerdings ist unklar ob das Set auch tatsächlich perfekt aufs Hyde passt. Hat jemand Erfahrung? außerdem UVP knapp 90 Eur, und nirgends findet man es rabbatiert.
wie schlecht ist der Sattel tatsächlich? ;-) ich werde erst einmal ein paar Tage probefahren, aber vermutlich dann wieder zu einen SQLab greifen (Ergowave 612/612). Griffe ggfs Ergon mit Hörnchen, aber auch hier warte noch ab.


----------



## TonisBike (1. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe die Schutzbleche C Lite Schutzbleche 28 Zoll in 45 mm von Curana. Im Forum weiter oben wurden Sie schon mal erwähnt. Die zwei Seitenstangen (vorne/hinten) habe ich Matt schwarz lackiert und so sehen Sie echt gut aus am Cube Hyde Race 2016 Fahrrad. Meine Freunde/Bekannten sagen "das Fahrrad sieht so spitze aus" ;-) . Ich bin mit denen auch schon Feld und leichte Waldwege gefahren und bisher haben Sie gut gehalten. Preisleistung sehr gut und die Optik ist TOP.
VG Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeman3000 (30. Dezember 2016)

Hi.

Würd mir gern das Hyde Race zulegen - hab die Wahl zwischen dem *2015er Modell für 775* *Euro in 58cm *(bei meinem local Fahrradhändler) und dem *2016er Modell für 799 Euro in 54cm* (in einem Online-Shop). Theoretisch wäre für mich (1,84m) eine Rahmenhöhe zwischen 54 und 56cm ideal. Bin das 2015er mit 58cm allerdings schon probegefahren; ist gerade noch genügend Luft zwischen Rahmen und Schritt.

Soweit ich das beurteilen kann, sind das die Vor- und Nachteile der beiden Modelle:

*2015*:
+ kürzere Übersetzung (ist mir in meiner hügeligen Umgebung lieber);
- unbequemer Sattel;
- Riemenscheibe ohne Steg;
(-/+ Rahmenhöhe 58cm).

*2016*
+ Riemenscheibe mit einem Steg in der Mitte (damit der Riemen nicht mehr wandern kann);
+ neuer, bequemerer Sattel;
- höhere Übersetzung;
(-/+ Rahmenhöhe 54cm).

Was denkt ihr? Die passende Sitzposition würden mir beide Händler kostenlos einstellen.


----------



## pefro (30. Dezember 2016)

bikeman3000 schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr? Die passende Sitzposition würden mir beide Händler kostenlos einstellen.



Der Online Shop würde Dir die passende Sitzposition einstellen? 

Wenn das ein Problem für Dich ist, bleibt ja ohnehin nur der lokale Händler. Dann würde ich nicht online kaufen.


----------



## Freedman (30. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe das 2016er in 54cm und bin 1.77cm groß. Habe zwischen 50 und 54 geschwankt. Ich denke daher, 58 sollte bei 1,84cm ok sein. 
Die kürzere Übersetzung ist für hügelige Umgebungen definitiv von Vorteil! Für mein 2016er habe ich inzwischen die größere Riemenscheibe und einen längeren Riemen gekauft, was allerdings recht kostspielig war (ca. 150€, wenn ich das noch recht weiß). 
Außerdem finde ich: Support your local dealer! Der Händler macht dir dann evtl. eine kostenlose Inspektion nach dem Einfahren und ist da, falls du irgendwas zu beanstanden hast.
Das 2015er hat im Design etwas mehr blaue Elemente, das 16er ist ziemlich schwarz. 

Also pro 2015er Modell: Local Dealer, Übersetzung, Design (ist natürlich Geschmackssache), Preis.

Zu den Gegenargumenten Sattel und Riemenscheibe:
Ich fahre den RockCity Sattel auf meinem Cube SUV. Anfangs war ich wenig begeistert: ziemlich rutschig und hart. Mittlerweile finde ich ihn ok. Habe ihn noch nicht gewechselt, da ich sowieso mit dem Rad eher kürzere Strecken fahre. Vom Sattel würde ich die Entscheidung nicht abhängig machen, ein Sattel ist schnell gewechselt und vielleicht findest du ihn ja auch nach etwas Eingewöhnung ok.
Vermutlich ist die Riemenscheibe mit Steg besser, aber da fehlt mir der Vergleich. Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass es ohne Steg große Probleme geben könnte. Vom Rad springen kann er jedenfalls nicht, die Riemenscheibe hat außen ja eine Begrenzung. Und falls es wirklich Probleme gäbe, hast du ja vom Local Dealer 2 Jahre Gewährleistung...

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter.

P.S. Ein Tipp noch: Ich würde bei dem Händler die Adapterplatte für einen Ständer gleich mitbestellen und samt einem Ständer gleich montieren lassen.


----------



## bikeman3000 (31. Dezember 2016)

Cool - danke für deine Mühe, Freedman!

Das mit der Übersetzung ist tatsächlich n gewichtiges Argument meinen local dealer zu supporten. Allerdings ist "local" so ne Sache, mit meinen zwei Umzügen im Jahr. 

Kann vielleicht jemand noch was zu der Riemenscheibe mit Steg was sagen? Würde mich interessieren - danke!

Achso, wegen der Extras und so: Passen da die Cubeguard-Trekking-Schutzbleche drauf?



pefro schrieb:


> Der Online Shop würde Dir die passende Sitzposition einstellen?


Ja, tatsächlich. Muss halt Körpergröße und Beckenkammhöhe angeben.


----------



## pefro (31. Dezember 2016)

bikeman3000 schrieb:


> Ja, tatsächlich. Muss halt Körpergröße und Beckenkammhöhe angeben.



Und dann schickt er Dir das Fahrrad komplett zusammengebaut? Oder doch im Karton? Und was ist, wenn anhand von gigantischen ZWEI Maßen, die angegeben wurden, das Rad doch nicht passt?

Verstehe mich nicht falsch: Ich würde nur, wenn Du Dir nicht zutraust mal nen Vorbau oder ne Sattelstütze zu ändern / tauschen, eher beim lokalen Händler vor Ort kaufen. Die haben sowas oft im Service mit drin - und ne korrekte Sitzposition ist sicher wichtiger, als ein bessere Anbauteil wie ein Sattel, den Du zu 80% eh tauschen musst.


----------



## bikeman3000 (16. Januar 2017)

Apropos Buy Local und so: Hab mir das Hyde Race jetzt tatsächlich beim lokalen Händler gekauft. Wirklich zufrieden bin ich mit dem Service bislang allerdings (noch) nicht. Die korrekte Sitzposition hat der Händler mir "eingestellt", indem er zehn Sekunden am Sattel geschraubt hat, die Schutzbleche (SKS Bluemels Primus), die ich noch rausgehandelt hab, musste ich selber drauf schrauben:






Übrigens: *Nachdem das Rad rund acht Stunden im Freien gestanden war, und ich das Schloss entfernte, fiel mir auf, dass der Riemen plötzlich lose war*. Habt ihr ne Idee, wie so etwas passieren kann? Kälte? Falsch gespannt?


----------



## damianfromhell (16. Januar 2017)

nanu erade noch interessiert verfolgt hier und nun wird hier geschaut wo man noch 10 euro sparen kann? kleiner tipp ein guter händler ist bei der preisklasse meist am ende günstiger


----------



## Mircwidu (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss noch mal das Thema Übersetzung aufgreifen.
Habe ein 2016ner Editor und werde mit Kinderanhänger bei der aktuellen Übersetzung im Mittelgebirge an meine Grenzen stoßen.
Verstehe ich richtig das folgende Komponenten verbaut sind:
Riehmen: 111 Zähne laut Webseite (auf meinem stand irgendwo ne 120 das verwirrt mich)
Ritzel: 22 Zähne
Kettenblatt: 46 Zähne

Hat noch jemand eine Tipp welche Kombination man noch fahren könnte ohne fast alle Komponenten zu wechseln?

Danke


----------



## Altmetal (14. Februar 2017)

Die an deinem eigenen Rad verbauten Teile solltest du selbst überprüfen. Die Anzahl der Zähne sollte auf den Ritzeln draufstehen. Oder du zählst nach.
Wenn Ritzel oder Kettenblatt getauscht werden, brauchst du einen neuen, angepassten Riemen. Dazu kommt, dass die Getriebenabe eine Minimalübersetzung erfordert, um das Eingangsdrehmoment zu begrenzen.


----------



## Mircwidu (14. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Antwort. Hatte ein wenig gehofft das schon wer Erfahrung gemacht hat ala. Ritzel gegen xxx getauscht--> hat funktioniert ohne Tausch des Riemens usw.
Werde mich mal kundig machen auch was die Alfine angeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senfgurke (19. April 2017)

Guten Abend, ich ich bin auf der Suche nach guten Plattformpedalen, einem Sattel und Griffen für mein Hyde Race.
Hat da jemand ein paar Tips für mich? ich bin kein Vielfahrer sonder mach bei schönen Wetter Fahrradtouren mit meiner Familie.


----------



## Altmetal (19. April 2017)

Sattel und Griffe sind extrem individuell. Was dem Einen passt, bereitet dem Anderen Schmerzen.
Hinsichtlich der Pedale musst du die Anforderungen formulieren. Ich bin zum Beispiel skeptisch, ob ein solches Pedal für ein Familienausflugsrad überhaupt geeignet ist. Die Pins können doch ziemliche Verletzungen verursachen.


----------



## Senfgurke (19. April 2017)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Also meine Kinder sind nicht mehr so klein (12 und 9), ich bin ziemlich sportlich und habe nun
endlich mein altes Familienrad gegen einen sportlichen Flitzer getauscht. Wir fahren zusammen sowohl Straße und auch Waldwege. Alleine würde ich dann natürlich etwas schneller unterwegs sein. Ich finde die vormontierten Bärentatzen nicht so prall bzw. ziemlich billig.


----------



## BigJohn (20. April 2017)

Auf einem Flatpedal mit Pins hast du mit profilierten Schuhen unter Umständen wenig bis keinen Grip. Wenn du es sportlich willst, wären Clickies die erste Wahl.


----------



## Altmetal (20. April 2017)

Senfgurke schrieb:


> Ich finde die vormontierten Bärentatzen nicht so prall bzw. ziemlich billig.


Das ist normal. Mancher nennt diese Teile auch "Probefahrtpedal". Einfach mal schauen, was der örtliche so im Sortiment hat...


----------



## bubu1811 (7. Mai 2017)

Hi Community,

hat jemand das Cube Editor 2017 oder Hyde Tace in Größe 50 oder 54 und kann die länge des Vorbau messen.
Ich brauche dringend die info.

Danke


----------



## Lhafty (9. August 2017)

Ich würde gerne nochmal das Thema Ständer aufgreifen. Es gibt ja die Cube Adapterplatte mit KSA 18 Aufnahme und es wurde dazu der Hebie 663 KS18 Ständer empfohlen. Jetzt finde ich das Teil optisch nicht so toll, und Cube hat ja auch einen eigenen Ständer für die KS18 Aufnahme. Kann man den nicht auch verwenden? 
http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...?nder/RFR-Fahrradst?nder-Trekking-KSA-18-(M6)


----------



## pistole (27. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

kann man eigentlich einen Bullhorn lenker verbauen am Hyde Race?


----------

